# How depressed are you?



## bk

Take the quiz here: http://psychcentral.com/depquiz.htm

I scored 31 (mild to moderate depressive disorder)

My previous scores were: 85, 85, 80, 74, 64, 52, 62, 52, 48, 35, 30, 23, 18, 15, 15, 15, 20, 26, 33, 31, 21, 23, 26


----------



## Bad Religion

I scored 26 (Mild to moderate depression)

When I took this a few weeks ago I think I scored around 15.


----------



## Drella

These questions are so vague. Can you even be depressed if you feel nothing most of the time? When I do feel anything, it's usually just anger, frustration, greed, envy, anxiety, paranoia, or a small spurt of hyperactivity.
And they ask "Do you do things slowly?" Well, maybe I'm just really stupid or I have no arms. As far as having a hard time concentrating on reading, what if you're simply bored or distracted easily? I am also naturally indecisive.
*You scored a total of 85 *


----------



## person86

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> And they ask "Do you do things slowly?" Well, maybe I'm just really stupid or I have no arms.


Yes, when I design my online quizes, I always take into account that the reader might be missing limbs. Those who don't are both insensitive and stupid.


----------



## person86

And I got a *45: moderate to severe depression*, which is clearly ludicrous, because I should be in the 50's or 60's at least.


----------



## replica

52, moderate/severe depression.


----------



## njodis

58 - severe


----------



## Disintegrate

*51* Moderate/severe depression


----------



## Karla

You scored a total of 36 
Moderate/severe depression

seems pretty right, i'm getting more depressed each day


----------



## richie

67 Severe Depression....wow, I figured I would have scored higher than that. I guess I'm doing better than I thought.


----------



## ColdFury

77


----------



## leppardess

You scored a total of 90


----------



## cakesniffer

39


----------



## Eraserhead

57. I knew it would be bad :rain


----------



## LiquidClear

37 - moderate/severe


----------



## GraceLikeRain

38...my last score was in the high 50s I think (it was posted in the old thread).


----------



## tforty185

35


----------



## jms42

66.


----------



## Null

73


----------



## Tasha

76-severe depression


----------



## Nyx

53! I think that might be a little lower than my past scores :stu


----------



## Lyric Suite

67


----------



## shygirlxx

You scored a total of 55


----------



## kintrovert

I scored 55 - severe depression. Not surprising...a bit disappointing, though.

I'm better off now than I've been at times in the past.


----------



## jeepy97_21

65, didnt realize I was that bad, guess im just used to it.


----------



## SAlovesme

81 i was gettin depressed over how many time i was clicking 'very much'


----------



## nothing to fear

83. well, no surprise there.


----------



## oceanchief

10. I only suffer depression in waves, but it's never that bad thankfully.


----------



## just_me

hmmm 84........


----------



## liliane21

I scored a 53, Moderate/Severe Depression. Not too surprised about that! But hopefully I can improve upon it...


----------



## leppardess

You scored a total of 90


----------



## Bon

*Re: re: How depressed are you?*



leppardess said:


> You scored a total of 90


Annie................. :hug :hug :hug :hug


----------



## joe81

61 I scored......anxiety rules me.......just kill me now


----------



## stephanie-s

wow i scored a total of 69!! :O
never knew i was that depressed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

i'm too depressed to take the test, so i guess my score must be aound 100, maybe 150.


----------



## LonelyEnigma

64; severe depression. :rain 

I'm not surprised.


----------



## nothing to fear

82 

today was awful. usually it is almost impossible for me to cry because i just feel so dead, but at work i pretty much sat on my desk sobbing in my hands the whole day. i couldn't do anything so i called my dad and spoke to him for a long time, it really helped. there was only one other person at the office luckily but i bet he thought someone died or something, by the way i was acting.


----------



## nesteroff

73. I think that's my worst score yet. Very disheartening.

I think it's finally time to see a doctor.


----------



## Restless Mind

For some reason I couldn't help but laugh while reading this thread. We are all so f*cked.


----------



## millenniumman75

*Re: re: How depressed are you?*



Restless Mind said:


> For some reason I couldn't help but laugh while reading this thread. We are all so f*cked.


Restless Mind! :eek :lol

Depression wavers. Wintertime and holidays are usually the worst. Even I have been having higher amounts of depression lately. I just hang out at SAS when that happens.


----------



## bellekelly

27, mild to moderate.


----------



## ShyViolet

47

I feel more depressed than that. :stu


----------



## Hushed*Girl

I got a 32, Mild to moderate depression.


----------



## needingu

I scored 59 - Severe depression. I never thought I had depression... interesting


----------



## Ally

58 :um


----------



## sh0x

57 - and this is with 2 types of antidepressents


----------



## Myself

78 :sigh


----------



## Noca

13


----------



## nothing to fear

80. slightly lower than previous results...so, uhh i guess that's a good thing.



Noca said:


> 13


 :boogie


----------



## vintagerocket

66


----------



## GraceLikeRain

47, and that's on a good night :/


----------



## Joy

52. I don't usually feel depressed though. I have every symptom, minus the feeling sad part. Even though i've been told to smile by coworkers a few times (and a few strangers). I sleep 10-20(if i'm off work) hours per day, i'm so sluggish I had myself and a handful of other people convinced there was something medically wrong with me, and my self esteem is non existant. I can go into a store and see absolutely nothing I like or want. I don't want to be by myself, but I have nothing to contribute to a group. I can be in a group and by calm, but still be able to say or do nothing. I look forward to my hobbies, but when I go to sit down and occupy myself, I want nothing but to be somewhere else, so I go to bed. Hmmm... :?


----------



## Shauna The Dead

73


----------



## anxt

61 :rain


----------



## conanlover

46


----------



## njodis

Njodis said:


> 58 - severe


72


----------



## Restless Mind

You spend your time thinking about _HOW_ you might kill yourself.

Answer: Quite a lot.

:sigh


----------



## Inga

55- severe depression. I guess that sounds about right.


----------



## srschirm

I scored a 24.


----------



## SocioGirl

71


----------



## VCL XI

83, I pretty much knew where it was going. I didn't really get the "guilty/punishment" question, but the rest was "very much" or "quite a lot".


----------



## ripvanwinkle

56 points. No surprise.

Does anyone else have trouble taking these questionnaires? I can always see through the questions and then I start second-guessing my responses ... "Gee, just _how_ depressed do I want to come off?" It's like I'm always trying to please or impress the "people" behind the thing, even when they're just a dumb computer!


----------



## Aero

I got a 29-Mild to moderate depression :sigh


----------



## Gerard

....


----------



## bk

I scored 38

My previous scores were: 85, 85, 80, 74, 64, 52, 62, 52, 48, 35, 30, 23, 18, 15, 15, 15, 20, 26, 33, 31, 21, 23, 26, 31


----------



## ted_ginn

I got a 62 :sigh


----------



## kowabonga

38


----------



## Curry

You scored a total of 72

No surprise there.


----------



## bk

I scored 40 

My previous scores were: 85, 85, 80, 74, 64, 52, 62, 52, 48, 35, 30, 23, 18, 15, 15, 15, 20, 26, 33, 31, 21, 23, 26, 31, 38 

Things are slowly getting worse


----------



## Shauna The Dead

86 this time. :sigh


----------



## LoneLioness

44 moderate/severe depression


----------



## Melissa24

I scored 63, not surprising.


----------



## barry

78


----------



## lubs

71 here


----------



## MidnightBlu

38. I'm surprised... I thought I would've gotten higher. Well, I'm taking the test in a good mood. I have manic depression so my moods shift VERY often.


----------



## PassTheXanax

75

I thought I was just panicky and anxious, I guess I know better now. :afr


----------



## Nae

60 

Huh, It went down since I have been unmedicated for the past 2 weeks if I remember my old score correctly (high 60s/low 70s)

I might attribute that to pushing myself to keep a scheduled exercise program going and doing a few things I've been wanted to do for a while. I hate when sh*t is hanging over me. I still spent most of last night and this morning wishing I wasn't here. I'm so sick of my situation in life, I have been dealing with the same BS for a decade now.


----------



## bk

I scored 55 

My previous scores were: 85, 85, 80, 74, 64, 52, 62, 52, 48, 35, 30, 23, 18, 15, 15, 15, 20, 26, 33, 31, 21, 23, 26, 31, 38, 40

:sigh It's really hard right now to see any chance of my life improving.


----------



## Sad_ape

You scored a total of 61 

I'm doing better than I was before.


----------



## njodis

njodis said:


> Njodis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 58 - severe
> 
> 
> 
> 72
Click to expand...

50


----------



## GraceLikeRain

*Re: re: How depressed are you?*

69 
Back to severe 



bk said:


> :sigh It's really hard right now to see any chance of my life improving.


 :hug


----------



## AJFA88

i scored 11:S


----------



## cassieh

83


----------



## VCL XI

VCL XI said:


> 83, I pretty much knew where it was going. I didn't really get the "guilty/punishment" question, but the rest was "very much" or "quite a lot".


89


----------



## xi

40 Moderate/severe depression

Actually I feel better than last year.


----------



## IronMaiden86

172 actually 56


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

The only thing that I am depressed about is finding a job that will suit me.


----------



## kb_101

BeachGaBulldog said:


> The only thing that I am depressed about is finding a job that will suit me.


Ditto. Well I guess that and a few other things like my wife who suffers from BPD and has severe depression.

Score: 62


----------



## down123

31

mild to moderate depression 

sigh

i knew it


----------



## johnysmith1234

You scored a total of 81

Severse depression. Go figure.


----------



## deist78

52


----------



## Shauna

34


----------



## Nihlanth

75


----------



## sh0x

74


----------



## dizzy8796

59. 
not sure how accurate that is though :stu . the questions are pretty vague :lol


----------



## grownboy84

^yeah

53


----------



## Shauna The Dead

90


----------



## pete3864

79


----------



## nothing to fear

You scored a total of 60

"better" than the last times i've taken this test.


----------



## funkypresident

18 .. i was hoping for a bigger number :lol :sigh :flush :x  :bah :sus :roll :?


----------



## leppardess

You scored a total of 71... best score I've had in a long time... but then... I'm moderately drunk too :um At this point, I really don't care :rofl


----------



## SilentProphet

You scored a total of 29


----------



## RainOfTerror

80


----------



## nothing to fear

You scored a total of 36.

it's a really good day for my depression.


----------



## Noca

32 =(


----------



## TwiiLight

:con 

It's mild to moderate for me...which is untrue...I'm not depressed since I got on my new meds.


----------



## Noca

*Re: re: How depressed are you?*



TwiiLight said:


> :con
> 
> It's mild to moderate for me...which is untrue...I'm not depressed since I got on my new meds.


what meds are you on if you dont mind?


----------



## TwiiLight

Cymbalta for my Major Depression Disorder, Concerta for my ADHD and Ambien for sleeping.


----------



## Volume

> You scored a total of 6


----------



## njodis

lol, whatever.


----------



## Volume

Excuse me?


----------



## nothing to fear

You scored a total of 58.


----------



## trekster

When I took the test on this last time, I had severe depression. I haven't felt too bad once I started to take the meds.


----------



## sean88

Nowadays I'm not as depressed as I used to be. I think it's getting a lot better.


----------



## nothing to fear

You scored a total of 71


----------



## leppardess

You scored a total of 85


----------



## Shauna The Dead

30 :boogie


----------



## Tonic

46


----------



## intothedream

those quizes don't tell you anything...

I'm quite depressed as of late, back in my teens I was in a critical state... I suppose I have learned to cope better, but as I grow older I am experiencing less and less. My life has been stolen away from me.


----------



## Cerberus

67 severe depression :fall


----------



## njodis

njodis said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Njodis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 58 - severe
> 
> 
> 
> 72
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50
Click to expand...

53


----------



## bk

I scored 54

My previous scores were: 85, 85, 80, 74, 64, 52, 62, 52, 48, 35, 30, 23, 18, 15, 15, 15, 20, 26, 33, 31, 21, 23, 26, 31, 38, 40, 55 

I feel worse than the score. :sigh


----------



## GraceLikeRain

70


----------



## layenrubber

47 

I guess it sucks less then it could


----------



## njodis

*Re:*



njodis said:


> 58, 72, 50, 53


61


----------



## Andrew White

16. I feel depressed right now, but I gave the answers based on my general mood. I think my depression is less because I don't actually try to live in the real world.

I spend time thinking about how I could kill my neighbours, but not myself.


----------



## laura024

81.


----------



## mariko

42


----------



## leppardess

You scored a total of 90


----------



## PGVan

54. 

I'm actually surprised I was that low, but the questions weren't that detailed either. I know that tonight I am feeling deeper in depression than ever.


----------



## VCL XI

*Re:*



VCL XI said:


> [quote="VCL XI":95448]83, I pretty much knew where it was going. I didn't really get the "guilty/punishment" question, but the rest was "very much" or "quite a lot".


89[/quote:95448]

87...I'm far too tired all the time to move around or be agitated.


----------



## Noca

39


----------



## drew0927

48 - Pretty much what I was expecting given my current circumstances...


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

80, and I'm not suprised.


----------



## DuckandCover

22 mild to moderate depression. I had a feeling I woul fall into that category...


----------



## Chrysalii

56, somehow I knew it would be bad.
After this past week, and well I always get depressed around my birthday (tomorrow).


----------



## njodis

*Re: Re:*



njodis said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 58, 72, 50, 53
> 
> 
> 
> 61
Click to expand...

37

hey, it's an all-time low. :nw

even though the website still calls it "moderate to severe" and recommends treatment. Way to rain on my parade. :lol


----------



## UnknownBlue

You scored a total of 52.

Woohoo(!) :rain


----------



## blueskies

I scored 45


----------



## Disintegrate

38


----------



## UnknownBlue

UnknownBlue said:


> You scored a total of 52.
> 
> Woohoo(!) :rain


This week: 61

:afr 
So, what does this mean? Do I just wait and keep doing it for a few more weeks, every week?


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

64 severe and exactly where I knew that it would be


----------



## ardrum

6. No depression likely. I'm not surprised, but I wonder why I even took this test. I guess I just like taking tests. :um


----------



## Lonelyguy

77

I'm not surprised...


----------



## andy0128

63. I am quite fed up at the moment. Not sure if this means I should seek help though.


----------



## webdrifter

You scored a total of 19. I dont think its possible for anyone with this disorder to get any lower.


----------



## Melissa24

70 :sigh


----------



## rusalka

*53.* (moderate to severe)

I do feel hopeless about my future and very trapped in my life. 
Oh joy.


----------



## katelyn

I get 80. It's true that this has been a bad week for me, but now I am thinking I must go to the doctor.


----------



## nothing to fear

*Re:*



 nothing_to_fear said:


> You scored a total of 71


You scored a total of 60


----------



## Toad Licker

70


----------



## 2Talkative

51 bah... will change that soon enough


----------



## kitterbug

58


----------



## dazeerae

*63 *on 11/4/07
Getting better...*56 *on 11/25/07 I'm being treated with medication and therapy
Still getting better...*53 *on 12/19/07...better than I thought since I'm sick with a sinus infection
Moving on up...*49* on 12/25/07 Still in therapy and added new medication (Zoloft + Wellbutrin)

Scores
0 - 9 No depression likely 
10 - 17 Possible mild depression 
18 - 21 Borderline depression 
22 - 35 Mild to moderate depression 
36 - 53 Moderate/severe depression
54 & up Severe depression


----------



## Nightwing

You scored a total of 64 

I knew I had it bad :sigh


----------



## Buckbeak

54... I have been worse since starting Prozac but see my psych tomorrow and hopefully get yet another med change in this Russian Roulet game of what med will work for you


----------



## Sierra83

I scored 55... severe depression. I've made an appointment with my GP to talk about it next week. Enough suffering.


----------



## Eraserhead

51 - This is worrying. I've got less and less energy these days, I'd rather just stay in bed usually. Today I felt like complete crap! Even my co-worker said I didn't look so good


----------



## su0iruc

46 (moderate - severe)


----------



## bk

I scored 68

My previous scores were: 85, 85, 80, 74, 64, 52, 62, 52, 48, 35, 30, 23, 18, 15, 15, 15, 20, 26, 33, 31, 21, 23, 26, 31, 38, 40, 55, 54

This is a bad trend.


----------



## a ibrahim

33 , mild to moderate
I am on medication


----------



## minimized

63... could be worse.


----------



## ihateme

You scored a total of 67 - Yea well test you suck


----------



## njodis

*Re: Re:*



njodis said:


> 58, 72, 50, 53, 61, 37


34

I sure as hell hope I never hit the 70's again. uke


----------



## millenniumman75

*29*


----------



## codeninja

78


----------



## Jenikyula

Today I scored 45.


----------



## minimized

You scored a total of 74


----------



## eagleheart

I got 66.


----------



## WinterDave

78


----------



## katelyn

I scored 20, down from 82 after being on medication for two months. I'm so pleased. Of course, the last few days are not typical of my life, so I don't expect it to stay that low.


----------



## Halfie

72, severely depressed. But I already knew that.


----------



## trey

You scored a total of 56
Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a severe depression.

Hmm. I don't feel depressed... more neutral than anything. :get


----------



## sab_07

68.


----------



## timoct

You scored a total of 66


----------



## citizen_erased

Today i scored 46, moderate to severe depression.


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## nothing to fear

*Re: Re:*



nothing_to_fear said:


> [quote="nothing_to_fear":1ni9w4xp]You scored a total of 71


You scored a total of 60[/quote:1ni9w4xp]
You scored a total of 21

i've been feeling pretty decent lately.


----------



## uzura

26. I'm feeling pretty good, actually... school's about to start again though. Luckily enough I have less general anxiety than most normal people.


----------



## holtby43

You scored a total of 65


----------



## endtroducing

I scored 21. Sounds about right


----------



## nightmahr

67, do I get a prize?


----------



## caughtinthematrix

i got 13
if this was done two years ago....................... :rain


----------



## citizen_erased

You scored a total of 65 

Well that's higher than last time (45) but i was expecting that.


----------



## dave :o

77 :rofl 

.... :cry


----------



## bk

I scored 42

Slight decrease from the last few, but to be honest I've felt more depressesed in the last few days then the last month or so. 

My previous scores were: 85, 85, 80, 74, 64, 52, 62, 52, 48, 35, 30, 23, 18, 15, 15, 15, 20, 26, 33, 31, 21, 23, 26, 31, 38, 40, 55, 54, 68


----------



## livingnsilence

67 severe depression.
I don't really feel I have sever depression more like moderate depression but I guess it's worse than I think b/c this is not the only quiz i've taken and they all say I have sever depression except one that said i had moderate depression


----------



## hurricane-nut

I scored 17, possible mild depression.

However, the symptoms that bumped my score up (sleep disturbances, concentration issues, and weight loss) can also be attributed to severe stress and minor malnutrition. Despite my frustrations, I think I am over my depressive phase.

Now if I could only work on the anxiety issues... :sigh


----------



## BluOrchid

ahhh! I scored 60 :shock


----------



## holtby43

I've gone down from a 65 to a 64.


----------



## Neptunus

Wow, 76!









Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Noca

100


----------



## missem

31. It's weird to get a score so relatively low. Maybe it's the Omega-3 or a few things improving in my life, but I should be upset about something now and really am only mildly, while I would've fallen apart a month ago. Strange.


----------



## njodis

*Re: Re:*



njodis said:


> 58, 72, 50, 53, 61, 37, 34


53


----------



## TheGecko

58


----------



## citizen_erased

51. Better than last time...


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Not depressed


----------



## clobberthefour

63 severe, the questions are pretty vague though


----------



## nothing to fear

*Re: Re:*



nothing_to_fear said:


> [quote="nothing_to_fear":23gefl26][quote="nothing_to_fear":23gefl26]You scored a total of 71


You scored a total of 60[/quote:23gefl26]
You scored a total of 21

i've been feeling pretty decent lately.[/quote:23gefl26]

You scored a total of 19

life's not great but i'm doing pretty damn good compared to a year ago.


----------



## wanderer82

Yikes, 72.. I didn't really need a test to tell me that though.


----------



## Ken_Noddy

*Re: Re:*

[quote="nothing_to_fear
i've been feeling pretty decent lately.[/quote]

You scored a total of 19

life's not great but i'm doing pretty damn good compared to a year ago.[/quote]

Your score is really coming down, good for you, long may it last.


----------



## JMX

58: severe depression

wow, this is scaring me


----------



## rik.roy

58 ouch


----------



## WhatsThePoint

.


----------



## gozinsky

74


----------



## bk

I scored 62. I'm in a bad spot right now. 

My previous scores were: 85, 85, 80, 74, 64, 52, 62, 52, 48, 35, 30, 23, 18, 15, 15, 15, 20, 26, 33, 31, 21, 23, 26, 31, 38, 40, 55, 54, 68, 42.

To be honest I like to see high scores in this thread, and I'm a little upset when I see low scores... And that seems really ****ing stupid. Misery loves company I suppose.


----------



## miruna

70--wow, better then I feel


----------



## Supalady05

77 - sounds about right.


----------



## Jenikyula

56. Yup, I am severely depressed. Not for much longer, I hope. =O


----------



## dave :o

66, still severely depressed!


----------



## Mister J

71 - pretty much what I expected.


----------



## ANCIENT

You scored a total of: 60 Severe Depression


----------



## AndyLT

18


----------



## redstardude

I got 34. It was more than what I had expected.


----------



## bigfoot0915

80


----------



## HoboQueen

26


----------



## bk

I scored 49. Life seems pointless at the moment. 

My previous scores were: 85, 85, 80, 74, 64, 52, 62, 52, 48, 35, 30, 23, 18, 15, 15, 15, 20, 26, 33, 31, 21, 23, 26, 31, 38, 40, 55, 54, 68, 42, 62


----------



## Eilicea

52 (moderate to severe), about what I expected


----------



## arkityp

71, and i'm not feeling particularly depressed right now! :lol


----------



## Half_A_Person

76...actually better than I expected!


----------



## GTI79

59!


----------



## person86

68.

Interesting, considering I've had just about the worst week ever. Ought to be higher.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

I scored a 69 but yeah those questions were very vague, so yeah I would take these results with a grain of salt.


----------



## ezpk

27


----------



## Eilicea

48...okay whatever. I think I'm more restless than depressed at this point.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

90 :rain :sigh


----------



## Leigh20reed

69 fun number bad score


----------



## southward

29 

The last time I took this test I think I scored in the 80s, so it's nice to know that things do get better, because for the longest time I knew that they wouldn't.


----------



## quietgal

18 

Hm. That seems rather low considering there are scores in the 70's and 80's, but the description of "borderline depression" sounds about right.


----------



## xPaper Wingsx

36 Moderate/severe depression 
Thought so.


----------



## Eilicea

64 ("severe"). Damn it I lost.


----------



## letitrock

42 moderate depression


----------



## odd_one_out

26. Mild to moderate.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

68-severely depressed. not sure if thats accurate though.


----------



## ~Jessie~

20 - Borderline depression. 

I'm happy its not in the severe range anymore(took me 6 years). I don't think about it that much anymore but I do still feel it sometimes tug at me. Its mostly stickin around because of my SA now.


----------



## laura024

82. Two years ago when I took this, I scored 81.


----------



## Dying note

* 
64 *No surprise at all...


----------



## huh

66. The questions were a bit vague. I already know I have issues with depression though.


----------



## lastofthekews

56.


----------



## HTF

You scored a total of * 70 *


----------



## Franky

All these high scores are not good!

I scored a 52, which is borderline major depression...gees!


----------



## SOME

51 - moderate to severe depression


----------



## Wehttam

52 - yay! =)


----------



## UltraShy

I'm hoping this score goes down once I start dextroamphetamine.

You scored a total of *76 *​ 


​


----------



## EveryDayIsExactlyTheSame

71. Have been feeling worse. Sleep is the only thing I look forward to.


----------



## galt

38 - *moderate to severe **depression**.*

D:


----------



## supersoshychick

48 moderate/severe depression


----------



## JFmtl

43
Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a *moderate to severe depression.* People who have answered similarly to you typically qualify for a diagnosis of major depression and have sought professional treatment for this disorder.

I don't think it's very accurate, I often feel down or "depressed" but I don't see myself having a full-blown moderate to severe depression....


----------



## Larkspur

75 - Severe depression 

I believe it. :/


----------



## bowlingpins

26, only because it is the holidays right now and there are no stresses. I am sure the score will be much higher once school/work starts in a week.


----------



## myhalo123

75. Severe depression. 
Honestly I don't know how I scored so low considering how I've been feeling. 

I can't even do that right! lol


----------



## thewall

87 ~ severe depression


----------



## Some Russian Guy

You scored a total of * 76

*Severe depression

... somebody just shoot me


----------



## sash

bellekelly said:


> 27, mild to moderate.


same score like me!


----------



## Forest

66 Severe :afr


----------



## Keith

44 according to the test but I barely even feel depressed. I guess maybe my mood now is just relative to how depressed I've felt in the past.I have my good days and bad ones today is actually a good one


----------



## iranair777

61, Severe depression


----------



## scintilla

71 :?


----------



## Catlover4100

22 - if I took this six months ago, it would have been about 85 - can't beat a good therapist and Effexor XR!


----------



## slkjao

a 66 im so tired its about the worst thing about my depression and my brain feels like its lagging.


----------



## njodis

njodis said:


> _58, 72, 50, 53, 61, 37, 34_, 53


68


----------



## complex

I got a 12 just like I thought I am not depressed thank goodness I have had my times and now is not one of them!:clapI did not need a test to tell me that but wanted to see if it was really accurate.


----------



## Emptyheart

71


----------



## scarpia

71.

Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a *severe *depression*.* People who have answered similarly to you typically qualify for a diagnosis of major depression and have sought professional treatment for this disorder.

You should not take this as a diagnosis of any sort, or a recommendation for treatment. However, it would be advisable and likely beneficial for you to seek further diagnosis from a trained mental health professional *immediately*.


----------



## Classified

18

I'm not as depressed as I used to be, but I am more than I should be. Maybe it is the lack of Sun, lack of girls, or the lack of knowing what I should do in life.



~Jessie~ said:


> I'm happy its not in the severe range anymore(took me 6 years). I don't think about it that much anymore but I do still feel it sometimes tug at me. Its mostly stickin around because of my SA now.


It took me a few years to work on a few things and make changes, but looking at the bar graph at the end makes it seem like I am a down-right happy person in the top 20%.

I am sad that others here are getting numbers that are high. Is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## scarpia

Even though I scored high, I am not so worried about the depression. I can function with it. I'm sure I would have scored at least a 60 for most of the past decade while my father was wasting away from alzheimer's. Then I was even more depressed after he died. I just man up and do what needs to be done. The real problem is anxiety. When that gets really bad I am stupid as a rock. It's hard to function like that.


----------



## Neptunus

68. Sweet...

A lot of mine is due to extraneous circumstances beyond my control. As in _really_ beyond my contol.


----------



## MidnightBlu

63 - severe depression.

Sounds about right. My depression is worse than anxiety.


----------



## Sierra83

25


----------



## lissa530

80 sounds about right :rain. I have a lot of problems with suicidal thoughts GRRRR. I am seeing a therapist though.


----------



## PickleNose

I'm depressed enough to want to slap people who ask me how depressed I am with a raw fish.


----------



## Annie K

61. I got 81 a few months ago.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

I scored 50, though my mood varies wildly from day to day. It only takes one small negative thought to make me feel bad. I'm in a fairly good mood right now though. I hate to think what I'd score on a bad day.


----------



## Dying note

PickleNose said:


> I'm depressed enough to want to slap people who ask me how depressed I am with a raw fish.


Lol...made me laugh.

My depression is worse than my anxiety at the moment. Not seeing a therapist right now either, unfortunately.


----------



## UncertainMuffin

60


----------



## Freiheit

37 moderate/severe


----------



## TheGecko

76, yay


----------



## SocialDisaster

68. Lower than I thought I was, but still severe depression. I really need help..


----------



## moxosis

scored 71

I have been battling depression and anxiety for 15 years. Few years ago I would have scored higher.


----------



## cry_rain

54


----------



## JLP

45


----------



## Tom B

23:yes


----------



## rcapo89

I scored 29 - Mild to moderate depression


----------



## VanDamMan

58


----------



## rincewind

72


----------



## duskyy

*71 
*


----------



## strawberryjulius

17.


----------



## SilentWitness

Results of your
Depression Quiz

You scored a total of* 57* Severe depression

:afr


----------



## jim_morrison

60


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

I think this thing is rigged. I know I'm not the most cheerful person in the world, but I'm not moderately depressed. I scored a 40, but I don't think I'm that bad.


----------



## supreme.mugwump

51


----------



## gopherinferno

*48*


----------



## Cedilla

I got 26, but I'm on one of my mental upswings. I feel really crappy for a couple of month, then I feel much better for a couple, and I'm on the feel better part, which started a few weeks ago. I've been like this for about 4yrs now.
I think my depression, and my anxiety go hand in hand. I'm much more sociable when I'm not as depressed.

One thing I must say, is that I have felt better since I found this forum about a week ago. I don't feel so alone anymore.


----------



## Cataclysm Ballet

63 - Severe Depression


----------



## lazy

59 here, severe depression


----------



## AussiePea

9: No depression likely

wooo


----------



## dax

73, severe depression. How high does this scale go up to, 100?


----------



## yellowpaper

81... wow. expected lower ... i'm pretty extremely depressed but not my lowest.


----------



## shadowmask

I got 64

64? Wow, that's a lot lower than I expected. I was shooting for at least mid-80s there.


----------



## Witan

20, thank goodness


----------



## Emptyheart

Well I get depressed everytime I see this thread LOL :/


----------



## Meli24R

66


----------



## FoxLuvr72

32


----------



## Emptyheart

63- hmm at least it's an improvement from last time's 
Score!


----------



## TheLurkingGirl

I got 64, definitely severely depressed.


----------



## Dane

20, supposedly borderline depression, but I don't feel depressed at all. It's surprising how resistant to depression I've been, even when my SA was at it's worst.


----------



## scarpia

dax said:


> 73, severe depression. How high does this scale go up to, 100?


Looks like it goes up to 108. Has anyone got up that high?


----------



## KumagoroBeam

56...


----------



## Cheeky

7

:boogie


----------



## meyaj

83. That's actually the lowest it's been for me...


----------



## solasum

18. Fair enough.


----------



## LostPancake

59


----------



## tutliputli

I got 9. I'm not depressed, but I occasionally feel down about things related to SA (loneliness, trouble communicating, being treated differently because I'm quiet).


----------



## Milco

*39*! 
Though I know I don't have a depression. Have already talked to my therapist about it ^^;
My situation gets me down, but it's not a clinical depression. Yay..?


----------



## march_hare

68 :/


----------



## Fuzzy Logic

You cant really compare levels of depression because each case is as different as the personalities they afflict. Even if two people have the same kind of depressed thoughts, they might impact on one person more than the other.


----------



## kenny87

55


----------



## airu

22, but that is because today was a rather unfortunate bad-news day. I'm a bit tired/lazy/unmotivated but I'm fairly certain it stems from something that is not depression.


----------



## spacemanspiff

79


----------



## HomeBodyMommy

52 - Moderate to Severe.

Would be nice to be able to score a 12 or something. Though I'm sure that if I simply got some more sleep, that would bring my whole score down at least in half. 

Other things though, like feeling like a failure, or seeing your future as bleak... Do most people who answer "Quite a lot" or "Very Much" just have a natural tendency to be pessimistic? Or is it usually circumstantial? Either way, can one force themselves to be optimistic, despite their inclinations?


----------



## Cleary

*82*


----------



## Silence

81.


----------



## TheJoker

58 was expecting higher tbh

though i've been feeling better lately >.>


----------



## zookeeper

86 - Severe Depression

Thanks quiz. I didn't need to waste 3 minutes of my life just for you to tell me that.


----------



## zookeeper

Fuzzy Logic said:


> You cant really compare levels of depression because each case is as different as the personalities they afflict. Even if two people have the same kind of depressed thoughts, they might impact on one person more than the other.


It's certainly not a scientific test, but it asks how much you feel each category/question affects your life, thus measuring its perceived impact.


----------



## Prakas

76 - severe depression as well.


----------



## epril

I scored a 45 which DEPRESSES ME!!! I thought I was doing much better!


----------



## Lumiere

I've never taken a test for depression before.
I scored 53.

I really don't feel that depressed, to be honest.


----------



## Fenren

I don't suffer with depression, or at least I've never taken meds for it. Got a score of 54, would have been higher a few years ago.


----------



## Spettro

64

Not like I put faith is these types of quizzes, they are usually a lot of crap, though I guess its somewhat accurate.

I'm completely broken right now, I don't see how my life will get any better. I silently hope for an apocalypse to put an end to it all lol


----------



## lyricalillusions

I got 75 & it says I have severe depression. I guess I'm so used to it that it doesn't seem severe to me at the time.


----------



## sixstrings

45 here


----------



## solitarian

I scored 38, moderate/severe depression. That's about right.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici

Jimbe said:


> 64
> 
> Not like I put faith is these types of quizzes, they are usually a lot of crap, though I guess its somewhat accurate.
> 
> I'm completely broken right now, I don't see how my life will get any better. I silently hope for an apocalypse to put an end to it all lol


well, i guess 2012 is coming pretty soon. also, a large number of Christian individuals believe that the proposed end of the world has already started, and all will come to an end in the next 3-5 years. so...i guess you have 2 possibities..... but seriously, i wish you didnt have 2 feel so bad. ive been severely depressed for the last year, but depressed for most of my life. but i have hope now, cuz i seem to be getting out of the rut, with finally getting the right medications and stuff. i didnt know there were so many other people suffering from severe depression on this SAS site! im not the only one. of course this will sound stupid...but is there anything i can do to help? if there was one thing that you wish would/could happen, what would that be?


----------



## PsyKat

_You scored a total of 40_

Lies...

Eh, this test isn't a very good rep of me. For instance, the questions about having trouble reading and trouble making decisions? I've ALWAYS had problems with those.

I don't feel too badly right now. I'd give myself a 20-25 tbh.


----------



## companioncube

85


----------



## erasercrumbs

I got an 88. Figures that my greatest (_only_?) aptitude is my ability to be miserable.


----------



## 2Talkative

62


----------



## Atari82

41 Seems Right


----------



## compulsive dreamer

I scored 59 
It's like, Im feeling really blue right now, maybe tomorrow, I'll be better


----------



## eleine

64


----------



## wii

49


----------



## GrimedMechanic86

64 yup that me...


----------



## lingfeng

I scored a 45, moderate/severe depression.


----------



## TenYears

64. No big surprise there.


----------



## Indigo Flow

i scored 30, although thats how i feeling at this very moment it could be completely different tommorrow


----------



## bfree15

I got 20 - Borerline Depression


----------



## Rixy

52 - Moderate/Severe depression. Sometimes I get confused by depression. I don't have that lying in bed all day kind of depression but I always feel hopeless and just generally uninterested. I guess moderate sums me up pretty well. I'm pretty sure I have dysthymia to be honest.


----------



## inktear

I got 84- no surprise. I'm just started taking the anti-depressant fluxotine, and apparently you get worse before you get better.


----------



## bevo

75


----------



## anomalous

43


----------



## Lumiere

Lumiere said:


> I've never taken a test for depression before.
> I scored 53.


76.

I have been feeling pretty demoralised, lately.


----------



## Deathinmusic

51. Moderate/severe depression. Been on SSRI's for a week now.. here's hoping that score will go down.


----------



## rainydays

68 - severe


----------



## Atari82

49 xD moderate to severe


----------



## felula

I got 63. I highly doubt I'm severly depressed, though.


----------



## low

70 but knew it anyway, nothing phasing.


----------



## zomgz

80>
go me!!!!!! *runs around house* lol


----------



## TurningPoint

56. I've had it better or worse before.


----------



## Dempsey

I got a 9! Yay for forced positive mindset.


----------



## SADuser

I scored 41 - moderate to severe, which seems pretty accurate.


----------



## citizenerased1987

66, *sigh*


----------



## AshCash

85 nooo way I do NOT think so.


----------



## Benji90

got 53

Im unsure if i should go see someone about it, but for me it just seems like a mild depression :um


----------



## odd_one_out

22 - Mild to moderate.

I've had a good week.


----------



## Just Lurking

71 which is no real surprise. That goes along quite nicely with my 127 on the Liebowitz scale.


----------



## Inside

78, doesn't it feel wierd answering those questions or is it just me...


----------



## bblessed1

*Yikes!!*

i SCORED A 70 :um I KINDA ALREADY KNEW i HAVE DEPRESSION ALONG WITH SA. IS IT NORMAL?


----------



## ThatWierdGuy

13. This is a lot better than 2 years ago, that's for sure. 

I am shocked at how many people have comorbid depression. I expected the majority based on studies, but not nearly everyone. Perhaps those with comorbid disorders are more likely to seek forums.


----------



## anonomousguy

50. whoopie.


----------



## Tweedy

bblessed1 said:


> i SCORED A 70 :um I KINDA ALREADY KNEW i HAVE DEPRESSION ALONG WITH SA. IS IT NORMAL?


I think it's quite common to have some form of anxiety along with depression.

I scored 61 and have recently been diagnosed with major depression.


----------



## jbjlove

41 - moderate/severe.

Sounds about right to me, at least for right now. I try really hard to stay positive.


----------



## march_hare

today I got 77


----------



## Dub16

I got 50


----------



## meowgirl

I got a 36. To me that's an improvement.:clap I think if I took this test two years ago it would have been much much higher.


----------



## Groundskeeper

I got 18. I've come a long way with depression, thank God. Overall I'm a much more positive person, but there are still times when I can get down on myself. 99.9% of the time it has to do with loneliness.


----------



## Belle Star

68

things are bad right now


----------



## lonelyjew

These self tests never work, we're all too biased. I got a 35, that might actually be somewhat accurate but who knows. I think these scores are based on how we'd like to see ourselves at least as much as what we actually are(I don't want to be depressed but, believing I'm at least mildly depressed is going to influence my choices).


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion

59 which part of me feels is correct, the other is unsure if its a true representation or just whether I'm just being self indulgent. Good thing I can make decisions!! :|


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Took it again just now and got a 56.


----------



## idk1

69. tee hee. 
but anyways.
i expected it to be lower than that, i've been in a relatively good mood lately...hmm...i guess i still need some more work on myself.


----------



## duskyy

71 last time and 15 this time. It's amazing what having someone special in your life can do for you. ^_^


----------



## Nintendo

90.

How am I still alive?


----------



## steps

Got 50.

Don't worry, about a thing, cos' every little thing, is gonna be alright.


----------



## gopherinferno

I got 15 this time around :O

(B


----------



## chibimarukochan

84...

hmmmm


----------



## MagusAnima

61, yheeyyy... Aren't I special? xD


----------



## dax

dax said:


> 73, severe depression. How high does this scale go up to, 100?


42, moderate to severe depression. Well I guess the Lexapro is helping a little.


----------



## VagueResemblance

I am really bored - and putting about as much stock in this quiz as somebody divining with frog guts

28.

Mild to moderate? Bah, I feel GREAT..especially compared to several months ago. This quiz made me feel even better, matter of fact.


----------



## Jessie203

I'm a 5. And this is after an entire group of friends I had to disown last week because they all talked about me behind my backs for the past half year. Your girl's doing ok lol  Im shocked myself!


----------



## Zomg

I scored 62 ;/
Severe depression


----------



## odd_one_out

39. Moderate to severe. I don't think so.


----------



## toffeexo

It depends how I'm feeling. On a bad day I'd score high and on a good day I'd score low. My mood seems to fluctuate a hell of alot.


----------



## defoe

Very depressed at the moment

Im trying to be confident and think good about myself, but my class mates say nasty things all the time


----------



## OregonMommy

19-possible mild depression. That's very, very good-it used to be severe.


----------



## thesilenthunter90

67 and it would have been much worse about a week ago


----------



## jimmythekid

58.


----------



## IcedOver

I scored 61, but I don't know how much stock I put in any of these tests.


----------



## kosherpiggy

78
severe depression


----------



## Will1

You scored a total of * 80 *


----------



## ava0000

67

its been a bad day tho.


----------



## moxosis

moxosis said:


> scored 71


31 dec 2009

Weird I scored the same now as 31st of December 2009.


----------



## mcmuffinme

My last score was, I believe, something like 68. Now, I am 45! Thank you meds!


----------



## defoe

i scored 46, which is described as moderate/severe depression

i also think that id get that kind of scoreline on any day


----------



## EmptyRoom

Yay, 59.
How thrilling.


----------



## bk

32 *mild to moderate *


----------



## engram

47


----------



## Who

80 :no


----------



## Evo

26


----------



## fate77

I scored 60. I don't think I can have major depressive disorder for the reason that it usually involves disturbance to appetite and sex drive as well as self-hatred. I actually have a very high opinion of myself and a normal appetite and sex drive, although I'm unhappy pretty much constantly.


----------



## Nekomata

64.


----------



## GreenRoom

I scored 26.
Just feeling uninterested with everything lately


----------



## kanra

29, mild/moderate


----------



## melissa75

77


----------



## MJM58

22 (mild to moderate depression)


----------



## KaliumRookie

.


----------



## Ventura

I scored 82  meh


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*not to bad a 60 here*


----------



## Deserted

I scored a total of 69.


----------



## Blawnka

*Results of your
Depression Quiz*
​
You scored a total of *86

*cool.
​


----------



## supergal197

35 Mild/moderate depression


----------



## GenoWhirl

Apparently I scored 58/Severe Depression lovely to know.


----------



## josh23

81, despite being on meds ><


----------



## lightsout

43...seems rather low. My guess is that I didn't have some symptoms at all (like unintended weight change -- b/c I do watch what I eat & work out), but others could have been answered even higher than the "most severe" option (mostly the ones revolving around just feeling like ****)


----------



## crystaltears

Results of your
Depression Quiz
You scored a total of 21


..really? I was expecting it to be higher


----------



## Toppington

40. Moderate to severe. I'm really not surprised, the way I've been feeling this past week. Even I could tell you I'm depressed. But I can't say that quiz is exactly pinpointing anything or being too terribly accurate.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I scored 55, severe depression. Well that's unfortunate... it is odd since I have moments of happiness but then again I feel hopeless and lost and guilty through anything. Hm.


----------



## JadedAm

I scored 67.


----------



## Nocti

71 but I just don't care.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

49 - Moderate to severe.

As high as the scale goes, it's strange that 49 is so close to severe.


----------



## chicken

47. nice


----------



## purplerainx3

I scored a 45.


----------



## Matomi

55 atm.


----------



## Eski

75


----------



## dmpj

61


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid

i got 65


----------



## PhilipJFry

17.


----------



## SweatingBullets

81


----------



## allen466

37


----------



## Syndacus

72. Been feeling it a lot lately. I still hover between 50-90 every time I take it.


----------



## Relz

58


----------



## enzo

62..lol, and this has been a good week


----------



## Revenwyn

80


----------



## Addler

87. I always score high on depression quizzes.


----------



## pineapplebun

47 - Moderate/Severe.
That's not good at all.


----------



## xTKsaucex

23 mild depression


----------



## Rest or Real?

61, Severe depression.

In ten minutes I'll be all like, "What is this depression!? Time to go juggle boulders."
Love the rapid cycle.


----------



## Tentative

You scored a total of 32. 

Mild/moderate depression


----------



## Dying note

64, I'm surprised it's that low really, after all that happened last week.


----------



## Yeezus92

30


----------



## NeckTie

80... I've been thinking about suicide a lot lately..


----------



## the dead poet

87. I've tried to cater my answers to how I'd feel were I not self-medication though, of course. Of course, with a score like that its no wonder at all why I am...

I cant make the hills, the system is shot
I'm living on pills, for which I thank god
I sailed like a swan, now I sink like a rock
And the time has long gone past my laughing stock...


----------



## adopie

65 today... but I feel a lot worse I think


----------



## nonesovile

48-Moderate/severe depression


----------



## lilith12

i scored 40,*Moderate/severe depression*


----------



## AnimeV

41 *Moderate/severe depression*


----------



## BlackRoseImmortal

47
Moderate/severe depression


----------



## Princess143

72 and I just started taking new meds, I am praying they help..


----------



## fallen18

84 -_-


----------



## jay l

64


----------



## digitalbath

68 - "severe depression"


----------



## liktheangel

Typical 81


----------



## Fruitcake

I got 33 last week and 23 this week. Hopefully in two weeks it will be 13.


----------



## Ainoa

62.


----------



## Cashew

55... I don't really feel depressed though. My lifestyle looks depressed but I'm pretty content.


----------



## StarlightSonic

81, Severe depression

Not surprising.


----------



## DubnRun

65

id say 10000though


----------



## FreshPerspective

47 Moderate/severe depression


----------



## Addler

87 this time


----------



## stradd

90. 

Hm...


----------



## Citrine

26....for today at least.


----------



## Bobaloo212

ahhhh!! 58..... now I'm depressed about my depression score


----------



## Bobaloo212

Siringo said:


> 55... I don't really feel depressed though. My lifestyle looks depressed but I'm pretty content.


I feel the same way... I guess I'm used to a higher level of anxiety and depression than the average person. People say I seem depressed when I'm feeling just fine.


----------



## candiedsky

59, severe depression

This is no surprise to me.


----------



## candiedsky

This is actually pretty bad. It says 'severe depression', but I've felt this way for so long it's the norm for me.


----------



## sanspants08

36: moderate-severe. Then again, I got dumped five hours ago, so I'm REALLY off my game.


----------



## calmdown

45- im in a better place than i have been though as im feeling more positive about taking steps to overcome this.


----------



## Kingofallmedia

*87*

*I just scored 87. Those damn test are useless anyways.*


----------



## The Professor

61. Lifeless... but I know there is lot of liveliness buried in me.


----------



## fredbloggs02

59. One of the questions I couldn't really answer at all, yet it requires an answer all the same so I made up something. I feel either frenetically inspired, as though I thrived on my despair and found myself in a different world enhanced physically, intellectually and sensorially, or very down. Then It's incessant anguish, terribly heavy, penetrating pain, hollowed restlessnes, harrowed by a weeping internal wound and a frenetic violence in my chest that never leaves me, for an instant.. I can't concentrate on meditation or read to take my mind off it or sit still it's so intense. Responding to a person in that state makes it all the more painful to conceal it.


----------



## kenny87

47


----------



## Leary88

Mad depressed. Too depressed to even test.


----------



## ADL

50


----------



## Skyliner

69. :um


----------



## ratbag

32. I always seem to have a light blanket of depression over me at all times. I'm thankful it's not how it was in the past couple of years.


----------



## Stoz

61


----------



## slipknotized

62 :/


----------



## tutliputli

37 - Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a *moderate to severe depression.

*In any case, I feel a damn sight better than I did a month or so ago.


----------



## electronic cigarettes

71. No surprises here, it rules my life to a far greater extent than SAD. I've barely been able to take care of myself for the past 2 years.


----------



## Revenwyn

95 today. Course my husband also had to wrestle a knife out of my hands today.


----------



## minddrips

44 moderate to severe. I thought I was worse than moderate...eh...should demenish a bit i hope


----------



## peril

I'm too depressed to even take the time to answer the questions. :rain


----------



## Sarah1

66


----------



## mzmz

*moderate*

45
apparently, i'm depressed


----------



## Josh O

64. Severe.

Not that I really think this quiz is accurate.


----------



## biffyclyroluver

71...o dear that's another thing to add to my problems :/


----------



## blue the puppy

56, severe depression. shocker, NOT.


----------



## Squirrelevant

67, severe.


----------



## Luka92

I scored 35. I'm not really surprised. I'm more bored and unmotivated than depressed.


----------



## Unable to change

You scored a total of 70


----------



## Jess2

65
quite high... that's probably why I decided to come online today.


----------



## GameGuy

28. Mild to moderate.
But, Im told having ADHD can cause slight depression. So no worries.


----------



## Tentative

You scored a total of *61*

Funny, how with a few days my mood can change so much. A few weeks ago I got 32 on this; I answered the questions so differently then. Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Kaylee23

71  my depression has gotten worse than my actual anxiety..


----------



## Robotboy49

46 moderate / severe depresstion


----------



## moxosis

76 :blank


----------



## HurtsDonut

61 - severe


----------



## bakariu

Lord i'm done with these test they kept making me feel worse and worse about myself


----------



## ~Jessie~

Previous score: 20 (3 years ago)
Current score: 16 

I don't consider myself depressed anymore, however, I am having a depressing week.


----------



## ShyGirl123

I feel embarrassed... 81 and I'm 13 that's just sad


----------



## rhames

68-severe depression


----------



## Brad

52

Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a moderate to severe depression.


----------



## biffyclyroluver

49...sounds right


----------



## CoolSauce

*results of your
Depress**Resultion Quiz*
​
You scored a total of *62

**Severe depression*


sigh​


----------



## VaeVictis

63


----------



## Nevermind0

71, I don't really think it's a good and accurate test though so whatever.


----------



## wanderinginwonderland

74


----------



## RayOfLight123

57 ..Oh dear


----------



## A Void Ant

51


----------



## Cat Montgomery

I scored a 73
I guess that's bad?


----------



## Sabreena

59 
could be worse though...


----------



## EmptyRoom

I feel incredibly lousy right now. It's no surprise I got a 64
I've been depressed for years anyhow


----------



## Hannarinoe

74


----------



## laquetia

59, 'Severe depression'. I really don't think I would classify it as severe...


----------



## Tentative

Looks like it's gone back down again.

You scored a total of *32*


----------



## jim_morrison

71


----------



## vaness

77


----------



## Ventura

71 :l


----------



## mcmuffinme

67 severe depression. I would have guessed as much.


----------



## Deathsmelody

*90*, been diagnosed with depression and take medication for it, so no real surprise.


----------



## A Wanderer

62.


----------



## uncc91

Last year when I took I had a 65, today I scored a 1


----------



## Xmsbby

22


----------



## there.is.no.they

71 Severe depression. not surprised at all.


----------



## CoolSauce

You scored a total of *44

**moderate to severe depression*

better than my previous score (62)​


----------



## The Blues man

Results of your depression quiz: 15

I'd probably agree with that. There are days where I'm absolutely fine but other days, I just get blue. It's just those one or two things that get me down though, it's not as if there are several things getting me down fortunately.


----------



## Dissonance

You scored a total of 86

I hate myself.


----------



## YahYouBetcha

16

Wow, i've come a long way the past couple of years, in terms of depression at least


----------



## Boring Loser

67


----------



## boringboy

68 - severe depression


----------



## JustThisGuy

61. That does not help my depression knowing this. Heh. No, but seriously, should I actually seek help? _Sigh_...can I put my head on someone's lap?


----------



## boringboy

JustThisGuy said:


> 61. That does not help my depression knowing this. Heh. No, but seriously, should I actually seek help? _Sigh_...can I put my head on someone's lap?


You just put your finger on it. I feel that no amount of therapy and/or medication can match the effect of just having someone who listens and genuinely cares.


----------



## Joe

62- Severe depression, not suprising really. :rain


----------



## Kascheritt

59 - Severe depression.


----------



## rgrwng

now i have a valid reason to feel bad.


----------



## Radiata

27
*Mild/moderate depression*


----------



## Kakumbus

*50*


----------



## Life Kinda Sucks

I got a 57. Awesome.


----------



## BigDave94

You scored a total of *52*​


----------



## Smoothie

I got a total score of *60*
There are days I feel fine,others quite bad,and others really really
bad.


----------



## 25ilucy

I got a score of 81.


----------



## Queen of Spades

You scored a total of *57*

Severe Depression.


----------



## Neutrino

I'm like, super depressed, yo. 

Not really, actually just mild/moderately depressed. Didn't need a test to tell me that.


----------



## Tibble

I scored 82.
Severe Depression.
Woohoo!


----------



## Sabreena

55? Thats less than last time ,which makes no sense...I'm much more depressed now than I was three weeks ago.


----------



## Tentative

You scored a total of 48.


----------



## madhuds

48


----------



## Secretaz

73


----------



## GenoWhirl

69 - severe depression

Thankfully my psychiatrist appointment is this upcoming Wednesday.


----------



## Glue

84


----------



## arnie

this test is too depressing to finish...


----------



## softshock11

76


----------



## JustThisGuy

I took it. And the answer is "yep."


----------



## sasforum

82! Lol oops.


----------



## Voyager

20? I had 72 a couple of months back and 65 a month ago. That's cool.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

55. It's astounding seeing everyone's high scores. :[

F* depression in the arse >:[


----------



## VivaLaVida101

I got a 50 on the quiz lol o.o


----------



## Craig788

79


----------



## dk321

46


----------



## TmastermanT

63. That's not good :/


----------



## aphity

53. Looks to be similar to what my psychiatrist thinks about my state. Worse than a year ago, but much better than a few months ago.


----------



## Ivywinds

44
hmm.. I don't think I need help.. It's just an online test.. nothing serious. right?? '


----------



## RelinquishedHell

68, not gonna bet money on this test though


----------



## Miss Apprehensive

57 - severe depression


----------



## TigerRifle1

63, I knew I needed help. Well back to MW3


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I'm starting to like Depression


----------



## EllieBear

79 - Severe depression


----------



## F4D3

was 54 now im 64


----------



## torrente758

48


----------



## lkkxm

56


Severe depression

Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a severe depression. People who have answered similarly to you typically qualify for a diagnosis of major depression and have sought professional treatment for this disorder. 

You should not take this as a diagnosis of any sort, or a recommendation for treatment. However, it would be advisable and likely beneficial for you to seek further diagnosis from a trained mental health professional immediately.


----------



## stewie

65


----------



## applesauce5482

53 - I thought I'd do much worse, but I am pretty depressed right now


----------



## Snowblind

90 :|


----------



## squonk

61. I'm the guy who sucks.


----------



## Toppington

I don't even need to take it again to update you and say I'm definitely a solid 100 right now.


----------



## Tyler Bro

62... Test was kinda ****ty though.

Not a lot of questions and really simple questions with the same answers. lol

Not going to base my depression off this test. haha


----------



## Ashley1990

Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a *severe depression.* People who have answered similarly to you typically qualify for a diagnosis of major depression and have sought professional treatment for this disorder.

You should not take this as a diagnosis of any sort, or a recommendation for treatment. However, it would be advisable and likely beneficial for you to seek further diagnosis from a trained mental health professional *immediately*.

*I scored ****ing 77*


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

56 Severe depression o.o hmmn


----------



## Evo

7


----------



## Shizuma

39. x)


----------



## moxosis

http://www.damninteresting.com/the-total-perspective-vortex/



> Most people think of the "mentally disordered" as a delusional lot, holding bizarre and irrational ideas about themselves and the world around them. Isn't a mental disorder, after all, an impairment or a distortion in thought or perception? This is what we tend to think, and for most of modern psychology's history, the experts have agreed; realistic perceptions have been considered essential to good mental health. More recently, however, research has arisen that challenges this common-sense notion. In 1988, psychologists Shelly Taylor and Jonathon Brown published an article making the somewhat disturbing claim that positive self-deception is a normal and beneficial part of most people's everyday outlook.
> 
> They suggested that average people hold cognitive biases in three key areas:
> a) viewing themselves in unrealistically positive terms;
> b) believing they have more control over their environment than they actually do; and
> c) holding views about the future that are more positive than the evidence can justify. The typical person, it seems, depends on these happy delusions for the self-esteem needed to function through a normal day. It's when the fantasies start to unravel that problems arise.
> 
> Consider eating disorders, for instance. It's generally been believed that an unrealistically negative body image is an important factor in the self-abuse that characterizes anorexia and bulimia. A 2006 study at the University of Maastricht in the Netherlands, however, came to a very different conclusion. Here, groups of normal and eating disordered women were asked to rate the attractiveness of their own bodies. They were then photographed from the neck down, and panels of volunteers were brought in to view the photos and rate the women's appearances objectively. The normal women, as it turned out, evaluated themselves much more positively than the panels did, while the self-ratings of the eating disordered women were in close agreement with the objective ratings. The eating disordered subjects, in other words, had a _more_ realistic body image than the normal women. However, it is important to note that the study was based upon the broad concept of "attractiveness" rather than body weight specifically-while the eating disordered women may have rated themselves poorly because they felt "fat," their weight was a controlled variable and not the basis of the volunteers' assessments.
> 
> *Studies into clinical depression have yielded similar findings, leading to the development of an intriguing, but still controversial, concept known as depressive realism. This theory puts forward the notion that depressed individuals actually have more realistic perceptions of their own image, importance, and abilities than the average person. While it's still generally accepted that depressed people can be negatively biased in their interpretation of events and information, depressive realism suggests that they are often merely responding rationally to realities that the average person cheerfully denies. *
> 
> Those with paranoid disorders can sometimes possess a certain unusual insight as well. It has often been asserted that within every delusional system, there exists a core of truth-and in their pursuit of imagined conspiracies against them, these individuals often show an exceptionally keen eye for the real thing. People who interact with them may be taken aback as they find themselves accused of harboring some negative opinion of the person which, secretly, they actually do hold. Complicating the issue, of course, is the fact that if the supposed aversion didn't exist before, it likely does after such an unpleasant encounter. As one might imagine, these issues present some problems when it comes to treatment.
> 
> How does one convince a depressed person that "everything is all right" when her life really _does_ suck? How does one convince an obsessive-compulsive patient to stop religiously washing his hands when the truth of what gets left behind after "normal" washing should be enough to make any sane person cringe? These problems put therapists in the curious position of teaching patients to develop irrational patterns of thinking-patterns that help them view the world as a rosier place than it really is. Counterintuitive as it sounds, it's justified because what defines a mental disorder is not unreasonable or illogical thought, but abnormal behavior that causes significant distress and impairs normal functioning in society. Treatment is about restoring a person to that level of normal functioning and satisfaction, even if it means building cognitions that aren't precisely "rational" or "realistic."
> It's a disconcerting concept. It's certainly easier to think of the mentally disordered as lunatics running about with bizarre, inexplicable beliefs than to imagine them coping with a piece of reality that a "normal" person can't handle. The notion that we routinely hide from the truth about ourselves and our world is not an appealing one, though it may help to explain the human tendency to ostracize the abnormal. Perhaps the reason we are so eager to reject any departure from this fiction we call "normality" is because we have grown dependent on our comfortable delusions; without them, there is nothing to insulate us from the harsh cold of reality.


----------



## Ventura

49


----------



## MidnightBlu

67. I am diagnosed with manic depression (bipolar) by my psychiatrist.


----------



## exz

48 - moderate/severe.


----------



## To22

47
I don't feel nearly as depressed as I used to though. I thought I'd score much lower =/


----------



## JenN2791

I think this is my first time taking this quiz thing.

Got a 30 -- mild to moderate depression. Just about right though...


----------



## ANT786

You scored a total of *85

*Thank god, I really thought I was going to lower my GPA.
​


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I got 64. I'm sure it would drop significantly when I get a job.


----------



## Starlightx

You scored a total of *41
*
Moderate/severe depression
Interesting. ​


----------



## Voyager

Today I scored a total of 9? My previous tests were 72, 65, 20. Improving like a boss.


----------



## DJNinja88

i scored a 70 severe depression


----------



## Isolated Silence

I scored a total of *82*


Severe depression

As usual when it rains it pours.


----------



## Younique

57 - Severe Depression. Sad face


----------



## TragicDreamz

64


----------



## Maninthebox84

35


----------



## Dreamscape

28

Mild to moderate depression sounds about right to me.


----------



## Ali477

54 and it says i should seek help from a mental health doctor but thats the last thing i want right now. :|


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_You scored a total of *68*_​


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

67
I can't say that the results surprised me


----------



## belfort

56 here


----------



## fallen18

83


----------



## Insanity

88


----------



## racer

85....fun


----------



## retropat

55. Somewhat surprising. I was diagnosed with clinical depression this week and it's taken me a few days to realize just how down I've gotten over the last couple of years.


----------



## Fruitcake

45


----------



## AceRimmer

70. Yay for me.


----------



## Lonely girly

I scored 29, mild to moderate depression.


----------



## sourpatch

60 and attempting to be productive haha


----------



## NomadChild

84


----------



## UKSocialAnxietySufferer

48, not great, but could be worse. Not much of a consolation to feeling awful every day though.


----------



## scum

82, never thought of suicide options, i just want to extent the depressions

anyway, my body understands it better than my mind


----------



## Insanityonthego

Trying to get better.


----------



## princessbellatrix

60-severe depression


----------



## Tyler Bro

101.


----------



## B l o s s o m

26


----------



## UgShy

36


----------



## noyadefleur

57.. can't say it's too surprising. There isn't a day that goes by when I don't experience some symptom of depression.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Wisdom and knowledge really help to make depression subside. Appreciation of existence and inextinguishable love. Self acceptance and patience for what one desires. Bonds that won't break you apart.


----------



## Tentative

48


----------



## northsea

*Moderate/severe depression - 40
*


----------



## theJdogg

58-Severe depression. No surprise. I just got kicked out of grad school due to my SA.


----------



## Patriot

64


----------



## ryobi

theJdogg said:


> 58-Severe depression. No surprise. I just got kicked out of grad school due to my SA.


How did that happen???

I scored 70 severe depression


----------



## Fruitcake

12


----------



## JenN2791

JenN2791 said:


> I think this is my first time taking this quiz thing.
> 
> Got a 30 -- mild to moderate depression. Just about right though...


Shot up to a 65 within 1-2 weeks :\ aka severe depression


----------



## BoBooBoo

Not very shocking, I scored a 59 (severe depression). My former therapist diagnosed me as _Depressive disorder not elsewhere classified_. I'm in the process of making an appointment with a new therapist, I really want to hear what they say.


----------



## notna

42


----------



## Blanck

63


----------



## PsychoticRyan

50 moderate


----------



## Revenwyn

88


----------



## reliefseeker

57


----------



## jaded1973

*Score: 66*

I hate the depression quizzes where the ask "I don't enjoy things the way I used to" as if to indicate I used to feel better. Does anyone else relate? I once took a quiz where I marked "no" on those questions because I've never not been depressed.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

*59... didn't expect that.
*


----------



## lookingforthemagic

66


----------



## TenYears

83


----------



## Farideh

I would have to say about a 62. It's just so hard trying to live life when your friends will not accept you for who you are.


----------



## Doriis

57, didn't expect it neither...


----------



## Kana Mikari

48 - Moderate to Severe :um


----------



## PickleNose

I'm not depressed. I'm realistic.


----------



## Gio

53


----------



## Sarah8

70


----------



## miminka

42.. not too surprised.


----------



## kismetie

35


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

23 meds must be working


----------



## jesica24

64


----------



## nbar

39 moderate to severe. Whatever, I don't think I feel depressed. I mean its not like I struggle to get out of bed in the morning or never feel like leaving the house etc.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

I got a 48.
I was actually higher at first but I was like that can't be right so I did it over


----------



## soulstorm

34...I just missed the cuttoff for moderate.


----------



## jesica24

I agree with pickle nose though.. REALISTIC...


----------



## Still Waters

PickleNose said:


> I'm not depressed. I'm realistic.


I got a 61 - In my case it's also just being realistic. If Mother Teresa were alive and stuck in my life,even she would be severely depressed.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

43 - Moderate/Severe Depression


----------



## nonesovile

*73- Severe depression*
Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a *severe depression.* People who have answered similarly to you typically qualify for a diagnosis of major depression and have sought professional treatment for this disorder.

You should not take this as a diagnosis of any sort, or a recommendation for treatment. However, it would be advisable and likely beneficial for you to seek further diagnosis from a trained mental health professional *immediately. *


----------



## inmytree13

67 :/


----------



## downinthedumps

I got 57- severe depression. I'm not surprised.


----------



## SweetNSour82

63


----------



## AfarOff

47


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

74. A few weeks ago it was 64...:blank


----------



## Mur

55


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

76...


----------



## painfullyshy2013

I scored a 22 which is mild/moderate depression


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Results of your
Depression Quiz
You scored a total of 68


----------



## tbyrfan

37


----------



## Deserted

Right now I am more confused about life in general than I am depressed.


----------



## AceEmoKid

59--severe. But borderline.
I know I'm deppressed. I have been since middle school, when people started bullying me and I was always the butt of the joke. Now that I'm a junior in high school, there's little to no bullying left (due to my desperate climb to appear normal and likeable) but I still feel deppressed at the simplest things.

Strangers see me as a happy, go-lucky kid. I hide my depression in my sarcasm and light jokes, and nod off questions about my emotional health, which are coming more and more frequently. My friends often ask me if I'm deppressed, and my mom has been trying to get my to a therapist since I was preteen. 

It's not as bad as it was a few years ago, but I can't help but feel like this giant, heavy cloud is hovering relentlessy over my life. I want it to go away.....


----------



## AnxietyGirlx

:roll* 74*

_Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a *severe depression.*_


----------



## Bluetears12

60


----------



## Questiona

76 :|


----------



## arnie

48 today. Woke up. Internet. Went for a long drive to nowhere in paticular. Drove Home. Ate lunch. Took a nap. Now it's almost 6 and I haven't accomplished anything.


----------



## Tentative

46


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I got 50, moderate to severely depressed.


----------



## arnie

arnie said:


> 48 today. Woke up. Internet. Went for a long drive to nowhere in paticular. Drove Home. Ate lunch. Took a nap. Now it's almost 6 and I haven't accomplished anything.


Just found my roller blades packed away in a box. Tried them on and got this surge of happiness for some reason. I had forgotten what this feeling is like.


----------



## AmericanZero

Very depressed. And it's funny.


----------



## luctus

don't need the quiz anymore....

I know I'm very depressed, but it's okay. I'm used to it these days...


----------



## sparkle1

*Results of your
Depression Quiz*

You scored a total of *85*​


----------



## NightsWatch

33, mild to moderate.

I've been on an antidepressant for over 2 years now.


----------



## JenN2791

23. mild/moderate


----------



## cafune

55.


----------



## Tirekyll

84


----------



## loneyakuza

70


----------



## Secretaz

80


----------



## moya

A lot of people probably said this over these dozens of pages but seriously... every time I do these types of tests for therapy I get sad over the... obvious reminder of how miserable I am. Like today. I really did not like the answers. So if it isn't necessary to do it, why voluntarily remind you of how much things suck? It's not venting, it's actively contributing to your own unhappiness.

I'm sometimes... dumbfounded by how willing a lot of people here are about confronting themselves with their misery and negativity. Sometimes I read posts and I either wanna give you all one big hug and tell everyone it'll be fine and at other times I just wanna yell at people telling them to knock it off and stop berating themselves. (In related news, I need to tone down with my empathy and focus more on myself haha)

And please, no one give me the "you don't understand how miserable I am :'0" card. My dad died, I've lost my best friend (who was the only one who really ever got me), convinced myself that I raped one of my best friends in a psychotic episode, etc. all in one year. Which contributed to me being this schizoaffective, resentful, self-isolatory mess who literally couldn't speak or formulate thoughts for months. I'm not sayign that _I've got it worse_, I don't care about those types of dick-measuring contests. It doesn't matter who's more miserable and it has nothing to do with it the attitude you take towards your misery.


----------



## CherryWaves

55 - Meh..


----------



## Socialanxiety11

I got 54 and up. Severe.


----------



## Daemon 06

75


----------



## arnie

....


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

55... half of the symptoms are due to my avpd though..so its more like mild depression.


----------



## David10

I feel like these questions are really vague, but I scored a 41. Depression runs in the family, so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## GenoWhirl

GenoWhirl said:


> Apparently I scored 58/Severe Depression lovely to know.


I now have a score of 18/borderline it shows just how big my improvements have been with my doctor throughout these last few months really.


----------



## arnie

This site just makes me more depressed. Before I rarely thought about being alone. Now I get terribly depressed when my "friends" here haven't messaged me.


----------



## jstwnalive

i got 66


----------



## ppl are boring

61 - severe


----------



## Stay Strong

89. Sad thing is this isn't the worst I've been.


----------



## jim_morrison

jim_morrison said:


> 71





jim_morrison said:


> 60


38 My lowest score yet! :boogie


----------



## 4everaloney

52 :/


----------



## twisterella

73 - Severe depression


----------



## Tar

78, not surprised.


----------



## Sierpinski

52

I wish there really were a medication for depression.


----------



## ravens

40 Moderate/severe depression


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

33, not bad. Had a pretty good week. :]


----------



## DisconnectedForever

My score was 71


----------



## Elixir

You scored a total of *52**
Moderate/severe depression*

Pretty bad.:sus​


----------



## iheartkpop

My score is 46 Moderate/severe depression.


----------



## Vic Damone Jr

81, which is actually lower than I was expecting. How terrible is that? :lol


----------



## John316C

70-79


----------



## Fantom Fox

45, not as bad as I thought. Probably lower because I still have hope for the future lols


----------



## Xenos

61.

But it's been one of my bad weekends. I should take it again in a couple days.


----------



## wolfsblood

*Results of your
Depression Quiz*
​
You scored a total of *85*​


----------



## blueingreen

scored a 35, mild to moderate depression. i'm feeling ok right now though.


----------



## FunkMonk

79


----------



## iNeedtoRelax

20, borderline depression.


----------



## upndownboi

Everyday I feel so down, I'm 'running' to stop the feeling, but it doesn't work. I could be in the middle of anything, and the blackness will come, its so scary-at those times I don't know what to do, I curl in on myself and lie on the sofa, trying to sleep, trying to reduce my consciousness, to sleep the blackness away. It comes every day, without fail, in one single day it'll come perhaps five or six times, and last for hours each time. I wish it would leave me alone, blackness you're not wanted, you are ugly and malevelont. I want to take a bat to your head and batter you to a bloody pulp, when I catch you blackness, I will be ruthless. You are going to die be sure of it, but in the meantime you bully me, for that is what you are- a bully. And for now you have me, but not always.


----------



## Charmeleon

Scored 78, I got a death wish


----------



## VisualAttraction

45 - moderate/severe depression
It's probably because I've been having a ****ty month, and not really indicative of actual depression.


----------



## arnie

62


----------



## Common Misconception

42: moderate/severe? 

Personally, I think I just have mild/moderate depression, depending on my mood or mentality.


----------



## Lemnear

I cannot rate my depression based on a number, but I would consider myself mildly depressed.


----------



## Lizz

Wow, my meds must really be working because i scored a 9 (no depression). I have been diagnosed with moderate/severe depression. I suppose if I was not taking my medication it would have been A LOT higher.


----------



## Tania I

53. No meds, no therapist, none. (to go to a doctor for depression simply generates another kind of depression in my wallet's world)


----------



## Mlochail

24. 

I have my lows.


----------



## ohm

36


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

51, no meds. Not too shabby.


----------



## Dying note

Today:* 57*

Stopped my meds a month and a half ago & haven't had therapy in three months. Just hoping things don't get worse.


----------



## leave me alone

75

Severe depression

Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a severe depression. People who have answered similarly to you typically qualify for a diagnosis of major depression and have sought professional treatment for this disorder.


----------



## leave me alone

arnie said:


> I read through 50 pages of this tonight:
> 
> http://www.quickmeme.com/Overly-Attached-Girlfriend/?upcoming
> 
> Is it sad that I actually want this?


Hah, those are pretty good. :clap

If it is something that attracts you, then its not sad. Maybe a bit odd, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Hideko

75- *Severe depression*
Figured it'd be high, really didn't need to take a quiz to know that, it's really hard to believe how bad I'm feeling and it's getting worse by the day.


----------



## sargon

48 Moderate/severe depression


----------



## bk

10


----------



## Damselindistress01

I have severe constant depression.


----------



## Jellie

68


----------



## rivenwings

*You scored a total of 83*

Keep in mind that these tests should never be used for diagnostic purposes. It's interesting to see where they place you, though, and I'm not surprised I scored under the category "severe depression."


----------



## Zyriel

You scored a total of 67
*Severe depression

*Wow and I'm in a pretty good mood today lmao.


----------



## FunkMonk

Latest is 68


----------



## ty44

Mild to moderate depression.


----------



## Nibbler

Damselindistress01 said:


> I have severe constant depression.


what she said.


----------



## Christian S

51 - Moderate/severe depression

:int


----------



## DavidJacobsen

59.. *Severe depression*


----------



## flykiwi

62


----------



## thing

62


----------



## Sloqx

62 - I figured it'd be high. My depression's gotten much worse in the past couple years.


----------



## JAkDy

i got a 55 just now


----------



## au Lait

JAkDy said:


> i got a 55 just now


 I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ALEXI1989

about 8 years its ruined of my life so far but slowly slowly catchee monkey


----------



## blue the puppy

73 severe. my score has gone up quite a bit since the last time i took it


----------



## WaitingForTheDay

I scored 34 - Mild to moderate depression

Was expecting it to be a lot worse to be honest, I've been feeling really down all the time lately.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

66, not feeling like a rock star at the moment. :/


----------



## Billius

61 but the sick thing is right now I'm laughing


----------



## koojai

Scored 43.... I hope i will break the cycle of depression soon, my sympathy to anyone who feels worse than me...


----------



## poepoe

86 :| i recently stopped taking anti depressants which has made me feel a little more gloomy than usual


----------



## LostMermaid

I got 52 (Moderate to severe depression). Wow..


----------



## darkandempty

65, but this is a good hour.


----------



## Billius

29 now, I just came off anti-depressants and feel so much more alive now


----------



## Trigo

68, what do I win?


----------



## niacin

62- severe :/


----------



## Han500

53. Feels bad man.


----------



## Kascheritt

FrozenCube said:


> 59 - Severe depression.


21, progress!


----------



## Luctor

10. But I believe I might be mildly hypomanic at the moment. Two weeks ago I would've scored in the 60s.


----------



## I wish i was normal

56 - severe


----------



## CourtneyB

72. Makes sense over the past several months.


----------



## IcedOver

57--Severe depression. I wouldn't say that's a very well done test, though.


----------



## TastelessCookie

52 - Moderate/severe depression. Well, depression is my life..


----------



## CourtneyB

IcedOver said:


> 57--Severe depression. I wouldn't say that's a very well done test, though.


I agree. It's pretty basic... The more you selected Moderately or Very Much, the higher your score went, ergo the more depressed you are.


----------



## Ali477

i scored 16 this time and few months on i went to the doctor im recieving counseling and ive been given some meds to help me sleep. im still not "happy" but ive improved alot over the last few weeks.


----------



## TenYears

89. I took this test 3 months ago, and scored an 83. I'm going in the wrong direction, lol.


----------



## ravens

40.


----------



## louiselouisa

21.


----------



## basuraeuropea

66 - apparently i'm severely depressed. not new news, but still...


----------



## Amphoteric

72.


----------



## Tania I

When i first join i score 73. Now i scored 71. I feel improving, but i'm surprised that i am still in that state.
*slaps face* 
(go help yourself girl!)


----------



## spectral

71

Dear lord, I need to talk to somebody about this.


----------



## Sabreena

30-39: mild depressive disorder

I'm not depressed. And trust me, I've been there. I know what it feels like to be truly depressed, to be nothing but a ghost with a beating heart. 

It's not like that anymore. Some of these questions (like how "hopeful" you are about the future) just indicate low self esteem, not depression.


----------



## Openyoureyes

75...i've been depressed for 7 years and it has escalated. /:


----------



## CourtneyB

I know this may sound bad, but I'm glad I'm not the only one who scored so high.


----------



## river1

61.


----------



## Nicks485

You scored a total of *17*​


----------



## Xarin

55. I'm not depressed though, which is strange. Probably has to do with my self-esteem.


----------



## Sierpinski

47


Which also happens to be my age.


----------



## Billius

CourtneyB said:


> I know this may sound bad, but I'm glad I'm not the only one who scored so high.


I don't think it sounds bad




61 29 and now 25, progress!


----------



## Transcending

70


----------



## Jamator

This is pretty vague, but I scored a 69. Severely depressed. Sounds about right.


----------



## jc22

86


----------



## Millais

39 (Moderate/severe depression)


----------



## brewpacksox

63.


----------



## Anesthetize

45


----------



## Jonni

41 - I think the number would vary greatly every day though


----------



## Billius

45


----------



## max87

46: Moderate/severe depression
Yayus.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I scored 27...

"*Mild/moderate depression*"

Sounds about right.


----------



## Sierpinski

Amphoteric said:


> 72.


Amphoteric has the cutest avatar ever. :clap


----------



## ravens

I'm not depressed right now but when I'm sober I'm really ****ing depressed.


----------



## crap

72 Severe depression


----------



## Insider

I scored 46 but I am not really sure how accurate this is because I wasn't really sure how to answer some of the questions.


----------



## Evo

90


----------



## crap

holy cow how are you not successfully suicided yet


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Evo said:


> 90


:hug:squeeze


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

46. Would have been worse not far back but things have improved for me.


----------



## whattothink

26. I took this test quite a few times in these past months and I normally scored 54+. I guess Zoloft is helping.


----------



## Tania I

Back to 79 again. Guess i'll always be like that.
it just go down because of other people. Just learn to live with it.


----------



## Billius

Tania I said:


> Back to 79 again. Guess i'll always be like that.
> it just go down because of other people. Just learn to live with it.


I'm sure you'll be better one day, I used to think I'd feel bad forever. Now I'm much better


----------



## Tania I

Billius said:


> I'm sure you'll be better one day, I used to think I'd feel bad forever. Now I'm much better


Thanks Billius.


----------



## Dreamscape

43


----------



## odd_one_out

23. Mild. So what the heck's wrong with me then?


----------



## AFAM

41
I haven't lost weight, I don't feel depressed when good things happen to me, and I have yet to lose all interest in things that are important to me. Those kept it down I suppose.

Maybe I just need good things to happen to me and acquire things that are important to me. Who woulda thought.


----------



## Ardi

42, Moderate/Severe depression


----------



## TL Type S

57 - Severe depression

Yikes.... I knew I was depressed, but I guess it takes seeing something like that to realize how bad it is.


----------



## Billius

67:cry and it was all going so well...


----------



## Marleywhite

You scored a total of *28= Mild to moderate depression*​


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

You scored a total of *43

*​


----------



## TryingMara

64. "More dead than alive" is an accurate depiction of how I feel most days.


----------



## Matt21

54. Yay...


----------



## GunnyHighway

73 here, surprise.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

68 

Too depressed to even take a shower in 4 days.


----------



## Zoeyy

Oh god, 64 - severe depression.


----------



## Skeletra

46 - Moderate/severe depression.


----------



## Brasilia

42


----------



## FunkMonk

80. Today


----------



## DiceOfDiscord

76 :?


----------



## kilgoretrout

38 - Moderate/severe


----------



## WalkingDisaster

50- Moderate/severe


----------



## Disintegration

53.

Moderate/severe depression.


----------



## socialdrugs

39 Moderate/severe depression

I think these questions are a little vague though. I'd say I'm mildly depressed


----------



## genes1s

44. to be honest, a bit more than i thought..


----------



## UltraShy

80

That's in the severe (aka WTF am I still alive?) range.


----------



## Ozil

51 moderate/severe depression


----------



## ravens

64


----------



## Bluemonster

38


----------



## Synaps3

Before I say this, I want to make it clear that I am not trolling or anything.

I am starting to notice an interesting trend on here. It seems to me that some of you actually enjoy being depressed. Making a thread "How depressed are you?" just encourages people to focus and discuss their depression almost like they are secretly proud of it. I understand coming to these forums to get advice about social situations, vent about life, etc. But do you really want to sit around and discuss how depressed you are!? That's just going to make you more depressed. I don't see the point.

No, I am not some normal person who decided to post on this forum. I am a person with SA just like all of you. THE MORE YOU DWELL ON IT, THE WORSE IT WILL GET!

I also see some parallels to this in terms of the music that people listen to on here. I know it may not seem like much, but it surprises me that it is mostly all depressing music. I don't understand why people who are depressed, seek more depressing things. I have always tried to be as positive as I possibly can.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Severe.

As I explained to my therapist though, I'm not depressed without a reason. My life is a trainwreck. There isn't a person on planet f'ing Earth who wouldn't be depressed under my circumstances. I dare others to spend a week in my life. They'd be sobbing themselves to sleep.


----------



## pancakepowder

34


----------



## Sierpinski

Holy cow! I dropped from 47 to 12. The only factor I can think of is that I switched from Jamieson St. John's wort to Kira St. John's wort. I don't think there's any other explanation. My dosage for both brands was high. I'm taking 1500 mg.


----------



## OverLife

63


----------



## Socialmisfit84

79


----------



## Kaede

43. A lot more then I thought it would be. :sus


----------



## ~Jessie~

9 - No depression 

It took me 8 years to overcome it on my own terms.

Previous Scores: 20, 16 (3-6 years ago)


----------



## Ardi

20 Borderline depression.

To be honest, i wouldnt take this quiz THAT seriously.


----------



## bullsfan

54


----------



## Lostsoulswander

65


----------



## TenYears

89, again.

Same as on Sep 10th.

FML


----------



## ravens

62


----------



## Stilla

79


----------



## hopeless93

I scored a 52, which interestingly seems to be the average of most scores on here.


----------



## Doomed

71 is a passing score. Not bad.


----------



## DesertStar91

I got a 48


----------



## ravens

79


----------



## ShadyGFX

52, though I don't feel that bad


----------



## Tristeza

56


----------



## AceEmoKid

I got 50. And I was even trying to play down some of my true answers because I was scared to see a high score....Guess I got one anyway.

But I think it's better than I felt a couple of years ago. What not with high school nearly ending and application season at full speed, I can at least pretend I have a bright future with the possibility of college. Maybe.


----------



## whattothink

34


----------



## silicone93

62: severe depression


----------



## Billius

14


----------



## ellibell1

87


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

58... lol I love the message, "you need to seek help," bla bla bla. Yah right I'm going to see a shrink for depression.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Sad how this thread has hundreds more posts than the others.


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo

75. Not surprised.


----------



## mistylake

*53* : Moderate/severe depression


----------



## Revenwyn

90


----------



## Doubled8989

ShadyGFX said:


> 52, though I don't feel that bad


Same here i scored a 65, i dont really feel depressed, i feel more emotionless and hopeless.


----------



## probably offline

83(severe depression)


----------



## nelby

You scored a total of 47 (moderate/severe depression).

I was surprised to score so 'high', as I've never really considered depression as a problem for me; far more, I've just kind of thought it was part and parcel of anxiety. 

I found it sad to read about so many people who scored higher than me and must feel really sh*t. My heart goes out to you. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Burden

48
*Moderate/severe depression*


----------



## Charleyy

56.

Ouch. I didn't think I was that bad, but obviously the SA has finally got me down.


----------



## sleepydrone

59; ok..


----------



## whatsgoingon

44, moderate/severe at the age of 13, i have s.a.d, dysthymia, major dep, and anxiety.. by the looks of it, its just getin worse.. how depressing is that! =(


----------



## riverboats

58... I didn't expect that


----------



## NeurotiQ

71.


----------



## ahita

63 : Severe depression....
I thought it would have been lower... I always score high on these types of quizes, but i've never even considered cutting myself or suicide...


----------



## whattothink

26


----------



## dead24

59 severe depression. I feel doomed.


----------



## jessgirl

You scored a total of 42


----------



## Barette

74. Sweet.


----------



## fredbloggs02

56. A couple of the questions I found unanswerable.


----------



## fredbloggs02

bk said:


> Take the quiz here: http://psychcentral.com/depquiz.htm
> 
> I scored 31 (mild to moderate depressive disorder)
> 
> My previous scores were: 85, 85, 80, 74, 64, 52, 62, 52, 48, 35, 30, 23, 18, 15, 15, 15, 20, 26, 33, 31, 21, 23, 26


Assuming these aren't the days of the week. How did you change that?


----------



## BlackCanvas

41. Surprisingly...


----------



## ACCV93

61... but I don't care lol.


----------



## cybernaut

57: Severe Depression.

And I agree with it.


----------



## derpresion

74


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231

Got a 74


----------



## berlingot

17. Possible mild depression. 

i have been experiencing some symptoms lately, but they disappeared pretty quickly. i used to be a really depressed person.


----------



## Secretaz

83 Severe depression right now. I think it's good, i've got even higher scores of this test before.


----------



## BillC

3 weeks ago I was 60, Im now 41


----------



## bk

9 



fredbloggs02 said:


> Assuming these aren't the days of the week. How did you change that?


My post was back in 2007 and I believe I took the quiz maybe once a week, so those decreases in score were gradual.

As far as how I got better: it was a slow process and I had a lot of relapses; but so far this year has been the best year of my life and I've gotten over a lot of issues that I never thought I would. It's hard for me to describe how I got better as I gave up on drug treatment, psychiatrists, psychologists, etc. in 2007 and I've had a lot of dark times between then and now. Just this year I've had huge attitude changes which has caused a lot of my social anxiety issues to not get in the way anymore. Don't really know what caused it. Just trying new things and pushing where I could I suppose.


----------



## brownzerg

53

It fits


----------



## Massive

49


----------



## OreoSundae

79...


----------



## falling down

*Results of your
Depression Quiz*
​ 
You scored a total of *86

*you appear to be suffering from a *severe depression.*​


----------



## Fruitcake

70


----------



## punksparkyrock

I got 47.


----------



## ravens

57


----------



## KPanthera

jeez 66. Worse than i expected :/.


----------



## crimsonbutterfly

I scored 31.


----------



## tronjheim

I got 50. Not a good thing apparently.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Awkto Awktavious said:


> I got 64. I'm sure it would drop significantly when I get a job.


Now that I've finally a got a job I scored 29! 
Still mild to moderate depression though.


----------



## xxsnapshot

26.
I'm sure I'm not depressed, this test just reveals how I've been feeling lately.


----------



## Fruitcake

26 and three days ago I got 70. I'm so moody. :cry


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

75. Sounds about right.


----------



## Scorpio90

0


----------



## SapphireMeadow

I've played around on that site myself a few times... Last time I took the tests there they said I suffered from Severe Social Anxiety, Moderate Depression, and showed a high likelihood of having Aspergers Syndrome, and should seek help :/ To bad I didn't (and still don't) have the money for a psychiatrist... I think it really would help... maybe.

Anyway, my score tonight for depression was 70 - Sever Depression


----------



## xxbluejay21

I get depressed for a couple months and I'm fine for a couple months but recently I've been really depressed. Mostly because I fell for a girl I know will never like me, and I tried to not fall for her but I did. And I realized how inadequate my personality is. I want to change so bad, but I don't know if I can.


----------



## blue3721

59 - severe depression


----------



## Brony

51- moderate/severe
Well, I have been kinda-diagnosed with dysthymia recently. It's either dysthymia or a reaction to abuse (and I'm leaning towards the latter) because when I know my abuser will be gone for a while I perk up.


----------



## panda67

*70 *~ Severe depression :/


----------



## Xtraneous

82


----------



## Fruitcake

Over 9000².


----------



## WhisperBerries

60-Severe Depression :um


----------



## Otherside

71
Severe depression. I was expecting that :no


----------



## necrolust

56


----------



## soupbasket

49.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

90- Severe depression


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

40. I'm going to do this again after exams and after i get results back.. Lets hope it drops instead of going into the 90s.


----------



## 0589471

68...well that's embarrassing =/ I thought I was a little better than that.


----------



## lysergic

82 ;-;


----------



## falling down

panda67 said:


> *70 *~ Severe depression :/


:lol love the avatar


----------



## Wren611

You scored a total of *drum roll* ... 64

Thought it'd be higher but still, severe depression sounds about right :blank


----------



## FrozenSlumber

Wow, I'm a 31. 
I used to be a 49 and before that I was a 53. 
Looks like I am getting better after all.


----------



## whattothink

24 today. In the past I've been in the low 60's.


----------



## optimistic pessimist

80 :/ well not too surprised


----------



## VirginKing

53


----------



## jazzman

29,will take on bi-weekly basis: year-end blues seemt to get out of hand with loneliness becoming an issue,,,


----------



## mesmerize

do i need to take the test to know im just fed up?


----------



## To22

69
_swag_



Fruitcake said:


> Over 9000².


:high5


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I got a 46 - Moderate/Sever Depression

I was kinda expecting something like that.


----------



## Degeh

60


----------



## Supra

26


----------



## MobiusX

72


----------



## Benjo

61 but im feeling like 100


----------



## ShrimpSauce

70. ouch.


----------



## fetisha

56


----------



## IRSadface

64 - Severe despression. I actually expected at least an 80 so I'm pleased about it lol


----------



## ravens

78


----------



## JessiqaL

58 :/


----------



## flowersforsarah

75! (X


----------



## lonely pizza

61. Severe Depression, can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming

52, which seems about right, because I know I've felt really bothered lately but have been trying to bottle it and push it down; however, I still feel the determination in me to get control of the situation. The hard part is just in being patient and focused while I deliberate on the best course of action to move things forward again. I don't want to make a misstep and go back to square one.


----------



## Mr Deuce

73


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl

38 
Moderate/severe depression =[


----------



## It Never Ends

43. 

Lately I've been feeling better. Still expected the number to be higher, though.


----------



## rawrguy

33 mild to moderate depression


----------



## sas111

90 Severe 
Feels worse than that.


----------



## Billius

61 29 25 45 14 now 10


----------



## whattothink

27


----------



## DotaPlayer

60


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

37. It'd be significantly lower, but I'm just lazy.


----------



## SummerGirl

Woah 60?
I know I've been a mess lately, but wow did not think I'd score that highly at all!  though having a very bad week did not help.


----------



## bnicks626

62


----------



## Gizamalukeix

65


----------



## sorrwel

66, severe depression.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse

*...*


----------



## solitarysiren

47 - Moderate/severe depression


----------



## Jay123

51.


----------



## 1Human1World

You scored a total of *65*​


----------



## UTJazz12

I took it a couple days ago, and I got somewhere in the moderate-to-severe range. I want to say 55 or something like that.


----------



## smilennod

70.


----------



## Reron

You scored a total of *59*​


----------



## whattothink

39


----------



## Freckle

62 -- severe depression. No surprise there, to be honest.


----------



## dawn marie

35


----------



## supersoshychick

43


----------



## Willord

75 severe


----------



## aquilla

64.


----------



## Aly

56- severe depression....oh


----------



## Caliginous

80= severe depression.

Nothing new there..


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

68


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I think i've done this before but I am going to do it again.

I got 78, which qualifies as severe depression. Sounds about right lol.


----------



## pioneer

77


----------



## Mea

72. I was diagnosed with MDD when I was 15, so it was expected.


----------



## stewie

70


----------



## CK1708

54


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds

I scored 53 last week.

64 today. 

Ughh....


----------



## gopidevi

18

Borderline depressive symptoms

You appear to be experiencing some depressive symptoms which are often common amongst the general population, but border on the possibility of a depressive episode. It is unclear as to whether you suffer these problems severely enough to need to seek further diagnosis and treatment of them. You should not take your responses to this self-report questionnaire as a diagnosis or recommendation for treatment of any sort. Consult with a trained mental health professional if you are experiencing depressive feelings and/or difficulties in your daily functioning that you are worried about.

:um


----------



## apx24

66

_Severe depression

Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a severe depression. People who have answered similarly to you typically qualify for a diagnosis of major depression and have sought professional treatment for this disorder.

You should not take this as a diagnosis of any sort, or a recommendation for treatment. However, it would be advisable and likely beneficial for you to seek further diagnosis from a trained mental health professional immediately._

Meh sounds about right


----------



## Wolf95

70

not big news...


----------



## Dan W

79. :hide


----------



## AndreAlcatraz

49 ~~ weird.. it should be more


----------



## Cassie Elizabeth

I've taken it. 62, severe depression....


----------



## tronjheim

I got 72. FML. Well, at least my parents bought me a month's worth of anti-depressants again. Back to those side-effects.


----------



## whattothink

36


----------



## drowning

72.


----------



## depressedkat

85
i actually didn't think it would be that bad...i guess when you live with it day after day you get desensitized.


----------



## Sisyphus12

54-Moderate/severe depression


----------



## Sabreena

26- mild to moderate


----------



## MindEraser

Total of 71 - Severe Depression. Eh, not surprised.


----------



## SteveD210

67


----------



## springbreeze

*39.

Moderate/severe depression

kinda thought I'd get a higher score though...:um
*


----------



## starsea124

I scored 40


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds

Scored 40 this week. 

Been an average week so far. Although I think my results were skewed by my overly negative perceptions of my appearance (and intelligence)


----------



## MrDepressed

72.

This is not a surprise, I feel like I'm living in a dream (that's how bad my depression is) I feel like my life is over. Now, I have to wait 2 months to get an appointment with a psychiatrist... good lord this is going to be long.


----------



## ponyboy

62.


----------



## Noll

31


----------



## BuzzAldrin

*71, severe depression *

Which is weird because I'm a lot less depressed than I used to be, I think I go through phases.

Are there any good forums like this for people with depression?


----------



## whattothink

34


----------



## Kakadu

87 - severe depression. *shock, horror* lol


----------



## AnnieKay

I scored 71. Severe Depression.


----------



## Nightless

61 - Severe depression
I didn't think it would be that bad. I thought I was doing better.


----------



## KevOh

*81 - Severe depression*


----------



## ponyboy

BuzzAldrin said:


> *71, severe depression *
> 
> Which is weird because I'm a lot less depressed than I used to be, I think I go through phases.
> 
> Are there any good forums like this for people with depression?


http://www.depressionforums.org/forums/


----------



## BuzzAldrin

ponyboy said:


> http://www.depressionforums.org/forums/


Thank you!


----------



## ponyboy

BuzzAldrin said:


> Thank you!


No problem.


----------



## tario

17, possible mild depression. Which I do think I might have. Not gonna do anything about it though


----------



## lambchop

66, about what i though id be around. Going to watch my favorite basketball team tonight to cheer me up a tad.


----------



## Anyanka

*55 *
*Severe depression

*Hmmm, interesting. I'm sure I've taken it in the past and got lower scores. Yet, I think I'm doing a fair bit better than what I was. Maybe I'm just not good with these mood-reflection quizzes.:b


----------



## herk

65, severe depression

yeah


----------



## Kascheritt

78


----------



## Dave2

57


----------



## Things Unsaid

I scored 32.


----------



## whattothink

36


----------



## falling down

queue SAD


----------



## Alexis1213

Severe depression- 84


----------



## na0mi

I got 37..


----------



## NoHeart

Pretty ****in depressed but oh well xD


----------



## cosmicslop

17. though it was pretty severe last year. I'd probably be gone by now if I hadn't been hospitalized last summer.


----------



## Mandachii

16. Not surprised since I've made improvements over the years.


----------



## whattothink

26


----------



## nervousgiraffe

63! New high score!!


----------



## AnnieKay

56- Severe


----------



## reysanglenn

i scored 60 and im 16 years old.


----------



## whattothink

26


----------



## PerfectDark

40


----------



## MCHB

62.


----------



## fallen18

81 which I think is weird since I thought I was somewhat better than before.


----------



## thebluewarrior

Half way there - 54 on this quiz.


----------



## Breebreebran

45. But some questions were vague too.


----------



## miminka

79.. no surprise there. the quiz was horribly simplistic though so i don't take the results too seriously. i was diagnosed with severe depression at 12 so this isnt news to me. im scared of having chronic depression. i wish i could get a more comprehensive report of the exact nature of my depression (cyclical, chronic, severe, mild, moderate, situational) but lately any professionals that ive spoken about it with have essentially said, "yep you're depressed" or "it sounds like your depressed".. wow, thanks. you've really started me on the path to recovery with that remarkable observation. 

my strongest symptoms are; lack of motivation, lack of appetite, crying, body aches, difficulty sleeping, anxiety, guilt, shame, paranoia, distancing myself from loved ones, detachment, lack of energy, self-deprivation.


----------



## probably offline

mardou said:


> 79.. no surprise there. the quiz was horribly simplistic though so i don't take the results too seriously. i was diagnosed with severe depression at 12 so this isnt news to me. im scared of having chronic depression. i wish i could get a more comprehensive report of the exact nature of my depression (cyclical, chronic, severe, mild, moderate, situational) but lately any professionals that ive spoken about it with have essentially said, "yep you're depressed" or "it sounds like your depressed".. wow, thanks. you've really started me on the path to recovery with that remarkable observation.
> 
> my strongest symptoms are; lack of motivation, lack of appetite, crying, body aches, difficulty sleeping, anxiety, guilt, shame, paranoia, distancing myself from loved ones, detachment, lack of energy, self-deprivation.


gpoy

Have you been through any thoroughgoing therapy, though? What type of "professionals" are you referring to?


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I scored an 85. That actually depressed me more. Damn.


----------



## glasscaseofemotion

Lets just say if this was golf I lost..


----------



## Tibble

i got a 78 :/


----------



## Fenren

I got 86 before or something like that, this time I got 61 and it still says severe depression, but I feel pretty good. I hate the questions "my future seems hopeless" yeah well it is! "The pleasure and joy has gone from my life" yes well it has! "I feel like a failure" I feel I deserve to be punished" Well I do and I am! Just facing facts, not all because I'm depressed really!


----------



## miminka

probably offline said:


> Have you been through any thoroughgoing therapy, though? What type of "professionals" are you referring to?


yeah i was in therapy all throughout high school and began when i was 12. since i started university my therapy sessions have been sporadic at best because my psychiatrist is affiliated with u of t and only treats patients for a short term. she's in the process of referring me to a psychiatrist within the city but that's been "in the works" for months.

and by professionals i mean psychiatrists..


----------



## mardymoo

You scored a total of 52


----------



## Fledgling

46. Moderate to severe.


----------



## Kevin88

Depression is serious mental disorder and if you feel depressed you should visit a Doctor, cuz a quiz is just a quiz, it tells you nothing and it won't help you either.


----------



## whattothink

33


----------



## bumbellina

I got a 48-but I am currently coming off of Effexor and Klonopin and it has been hard. I'm hoping it doesn't get worse. :/


----------



## gb2370

49. I guess I'm not surprised since I was diagnosed with "chronic, mild depression", but I thought I'd gotten better. I feel more apathy than I ever have in the past, though.


----------



## ohitherenicetoseeu

62 - Severe depression.

Maybe I'm morbid, but I couldn't help but laugh at the whole thing. I guess I still can't be too bad off yet. I get results that say "SEVERE depression" and my instinct is to rofl.


----------



## Live

40


----------



## SevenDays

Scored 50. I wen't to the doctor once about being depressed, he didn't believe I was.. and that was the end of that.


----------



## AlphaHydrae

85..Seek help immediately.. But where


----------



## CherriOnTop

54. Which shocked me a bit, I even jerked back my head and my eyes widened. But I have always kind of put myself up there, it is just a bit stunning when something more or less acknowledges it.


----------



## VanGogh

I don't know if it's accurate but I scored 58 ("severely depressed")


----------



## arnie

Not sure if depressed or just lonely. :stu


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

68


----------



## Nono441

56. Severe depression.


----------



## Vuldoc

22 - mild depression.
Won't argue the results, at least it's way better than say two years ago.


----------



## Green Eyes

60 Not surprised


----------



## OdeToMelancholy

74 - no surprise there


----------



## justaniceguy

68 worse than I thought


----------



## matte

80. I have even prepared a suicide note and tied a hangman's noose, LOL. But I've been feeling this way on and off for the last 10 years, so I'll manage.


----------



## Picturesque

39 - Moderate/severe depression.

Much lower than I thought.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I scored a 71 and just left the mental hospital for suicidal thoughts and diagnosed with MDD.


----------



## quitetheshocker

Despite I scored a 42 (moderate to severe depression) on the quiz, I believe I have mild depression instead. Maybe it's worse than I thought.


----------



## M90

63.


----------



## violetta

54 - Higher than I thought it would be. Kinda surprised, actually. I knew I was depressed, I didn't think I was *THAT *depressed.

The 'You think about _how_ you might kill yourself" question really hit hard.


----------



## Cnidaria

50, moderate/severe depression

This is fairly unusual for me, I've never really thought of myself as depressed, it's always been my anxiety that's the problem. This is horrible, at least I can cope with the anxiety but I'm not used to this at all. I'm considering going to see someone, I've already talked to a friend a little bit, who said that I should.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

jayjaythejetplane said:


> 37.


Scored 17 today. Like a baws.


----------



## ravens

22.


----------



## Amphoteric

79


----------



## VivaLaVida101

I scored a 56 :blank


----------



## pastelsound

46, moderate/severe. :/ Gahh


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds

Scored a 72. 

This is the highest it's been in a long time. Ugh...


----------



## AlwaysImagining

A surprisingly surprising 86 

I say it twice because I know I've been diagnosed with severe depression back in 2008/9, but I know I've gone through many betters and worses and I thought by now I was somewhat overcoming it... I guess I've just learned to distract myself enough to not really acknowledge just how depressed I still am... like I'm numb to it now... gahhhh idk anymore... I never know anymore...


----------



## Hewigi

*53*


----------



## velocicaur

No light at the end of my tunnel.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

73


----------



## hellinnorway

77 hooray!


----------



## toutenkarthon

60


----------



## llamalove

18


----------



## Bohuw

65 

not a surprise at all. :clap


----------



## Junkhead

I scored 46


----------



## mark555666

100


----------



## matmad94

82. This doesn't even surprise me tbh.


----------



## KaoJ

36 Moderate/severe


----------



## skogbrann

53, just about what I expected


----------



## BrainInsect

62 Severe depression
Meh..


----------



## LittleEarthquakes

77.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

65. I think I scored higher when I posted here before. That was because I was a bit more liberal with my answers. Maybe that in itself means I was more depressed.


----------



## borntoroam

75.


----------



## Tommy5000

65. Not shocked. This is the most depressed ive been in at least 2 years.


----------



## Nightwalker12

46 for me.


----------



## Parkerr

56


----------



## niacin

77


----------



## Bawsome

13 

unlucky for some


----------



## elliezenny

75

Not remotely surprised


----------



## disismyusername

28 - and I think it's a bit too much...


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

72
wow


----------



## tronjheim

I don't need numbers. I know I'm very depressed.


----------



## Letmebe

69, Severe depression not surprising.


----------



## Revenwyn

90...


----------



## x7Stopeandstare

68.


----------



## BigBlueMoon

83. Yikes. I am ****ed.


----------



## Apollo

50, surprised it's that low.


----------



## avalon99

46


----------



## In a Trance

64


----------



## MoonlightSky

You scored a total of 21.
Borderline depression.


----------



## Lamatt

57. Expected it to be higher.


----------



## LostBorn

75 severe depression. Aw man...:rain


----------



## hazelblue

_totes_ depressed


----------



## whattothink

33


----------



## Viruna

63 severe depression. It's strange though, tonight I feel very low. And somedays I feel alright. Not sure if I should try and look into it and get some kind of examination.


----------



## StNaive

I got 73 but it feels like more.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

I'm tired of these vague and uninformative quizzes, yet i keep taking them anyway...
- 43(moderate/severe)


----------



## AwkwardEd

82


----------



## renegade disaster

78


----------



## Adwian

19 mild


----------



## tronjheim

Not depressed right now, just frustrated.


----------



## Billius

50


----------



## RelinquishedHell

75

Yeah, I'm not doing that great.


----------



## Carebear22

I have had depression on and off since the age of 13 yrs old. I never told anyone this until this year.


----------



## Carebear22

I scored 74- severe depression


----------



## Carebear22

*Depression: It sucks, my soul and spirit have left me when I was 13 yrs old.*



Carebear22 said:


> I have had depression on and off since the age of 13 yrs old. I never told anyone this until this year.


 I scored 74- severe depression


----------



## Jazzman180

88


----------



## forex

You scored a total of 86


----------



## AstroBoy93

72.


----------



## ashli116

47 moderate-severe depression


----------



## Puppet Master

53 Thanks a lot college from nothing to high no shock there.


----------



## PurrPanther

8


----------



## TenYears

87. Beautiful.


----------



## TheExplosionist

74. I'm really miserable.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

I scored a 60- severe depression.

i doubt it's severe but whatever...


----------



## Fruitcake

44


----------



## Elad

51

I was semi happy with this, until I realized this is me in a good mood, _it never gets better than this_.


----------



## Evo

81


----------



## GrindGirl

53 - Moderate/Severe Depression

Sounds about right....


----------



## casteez907

73.


----------



## Anyanka

You scored a total of *43*
*Moderate/severe depression
*
I suppose this is true, but I'm certainly coping a lot better than I was earlier last year. ​


----------



## Towers

You scored a total of *66
Severe depression
*​
This sounds about right. I wish I wasn't too much of a coward to tell my doctor about my depression. It's just I'm tired of being seen as flawed, my family has gone through enough as it is.


----------



## SandWshooter

42- Moderate/Severe


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

73 - severe depression


----------



## jennyrsand

66.


----------



## withteeth

You scored a total of 86.

I'm surprised that most peoples scores are lower. I thought a lot of people felt like I do? Guess not..​


----------



## Charmander

58- Severe. Haha, that might just be because I've not had a great week though.


----------



## moments

46 - moderate/severe

I actually thought that anyway.


----------



## NoHeart

45


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

72


----------



## Revenwyn

87


----------



## Nitrogen

17


----------



## RelinquishedHell

66


----------



## TheTraveler

62. But im trying to change **** around. So who knows.


----------



## brent nf

79 - Severe Depression


----------



## KangalLover

75


----------



## AceEmoKid

67. funtimes. worse than before. i feel like i'm suffocating in my own body. suicidal thoughts stirring again, more and more frequently with the events of the past few weeks.


----------



## Dextro

59


----------



## Amphoteric

85 now.

72 on 09-11-2012
79 on 01-18-2013


----------



## MissingResonance

60


----------



## TenYears

87....exactly the same as two weeks ago. Yay me!


----------



## ShyKitty

79


----------



## 0osweet

54 - severe depression

I thought it wasn't that bad when I did the test... Apparently is kinda is..


----------



## ForBrighterDays

58


----------



## halb

59


----------



## RelinquishedHell

76


----------



## creasy

45

I'm surprised, considering I feel like **** right now. When I took this test a long time ago I scored somewhere in the 80's I think.


----------



## Jarebear

83 :bash


----------



## Cherrybombbbb

80.


----------



## Kascheritt

74


----------



## mcmuffinme

70, severe

Even so, I find at my best I can convert my depression into a sort of bitter, sardonic humor. I may hate myself, but at least I'm having fun with it!


----------



## Mousey9

In on Cosmo test.
50. Meh only 18 questions, not really worth anyones time.


----------



## Fruitcake

25


----------



## myforeverago

52/Moderate/Severe Depression. 
I didn't like this one, it seemed ridiculously vague to me.


----------



## AngelInnocent

*4!*

I took this last year I was on the other side. Thank god for my psychiatrist!


----------



## lde22

67 - Severe Depression. I found this test a few years ago and take it once in a while, almost every time I have gotten 54 & up. I'm actually somewhat surprised I have committed suicide yet. But I'm also surprised that the first four posts on this page have higher scores than me, so maybe I'm not as bad off as I think I am.


----------



## fancyjuicebox

36 I did better than I had anticipated. Bookmarked to retake again sometime.


----------



## Choa

37 Moderate/severe depression 

I think if i did this test before getting accepted into university I'd get over 70.


----------



## torrente758

58


----------



## whattothink

25


----------



## AceEmoKid

77. Fun.


----------



## Melanin7

*49*


----------



## ac321

85 - Severe depression.
I can't say I'm surprised. I've been feeling utterly terrible for the past 2 years or so.


----------



## The Apathetic Observer

87 - Severe Depression.


----------



## Staticnz

66 - severe.


----------



## inerameia

67 - Severe Depression

I can't remember not feeling Shi-tty


----------



## Bananastand

65 :/


----------



## totalloner

The sun broke through today.
The first time for about 10 days.


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland

68 thought i'd be less


----------



## JamesM2

62. I thought it would be worse!


----------



## JustAPhase

56 - Severe


----------



## losteternal

76 servere depression. I think im more paranoid than depressed but its been going on so long i dont know any different.


----------



## NoHeart

56


----------



## saltyleaf

i got a 69 which i initially thought wasnt so bad but then i saw "severe depression" 
awe damn.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

54- Just within the cutoff for Severe Depression. Still severe but at least I think this score is lower than last time.


----------



## Christa25

53. My moods change so much from minute to minute that it would probably be 20 points higher or lower if I ever took it again.


----------



## purrfeKt13

*74:* Severe depression


----------



## IcySoul

88

Yeah...not surprised...


----------



## prisonofmind

58. Severe Depression. Oh am I not surprised. I expected worse. I feel feel it over me liked I'm wrapped in depression saran wrap.


----------



## Glass Child

75. What else was I to expect? :/
Had depression since I was around 9.


----------



## Sleepy89

*78*


----------



## Limmy

69 lol, i am immature


----------



## waldorfs

prisonofmind said:


> I feel feel it over me liked I'm wrapped in depression saran wrap.


same here.

i got 65, which is actually an improvement on previous scores but still feel just as crappy as ever, hah.


----------



## AceEmoKid

81. Rainbows and Sunshine.


----------



## JustAPhase

AceEmoKid said:


> 81. Rainbows and Sunshine.


You forgot unicorns!


----------



## AceEmoKid

JustAPhase said:


> You forgot unicorns!


Man. You'd think being an obsessive fan of My Little Pony, and my favorite character being a magical purple horned equine, I'd remember unicorns! Drats. Short term mem.


----------



## Sefarad

I scored 59, not surprised at all. I'm not feeling particularly depressed today tho.


----------



## Twinkiesex

I got a 70 /:


----------



## JustAnIrrelevant

I scored 52, which is significantly better than what I got when I did the test last month, so I'm pleased. Maybe things are starting to look up.


----------



## altqq

64. I don't think even watching a leprechaun **** a rainbow will make me happy.


----------



## tiredoflife

Well call me not surprised. Seeing as I feel like blowing my brains out on a daily basis. Have felt this way for 23 years straight... been treated for it and meds... just to get worse.. yeah. Not shocked I scored hi... only time I ever score high is on dysfunctional rating tests...lol 
You scored a total of 81 
> « You Total data points: 1,587,425 
Severe depression
Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a severe depression. People who have answered similarly to you typically qualify for a diagnosis of major depression and have sought professional treatment for this disorder. You should not take this as a diagnosis of any sort, or a recommendation for treatment. However, it would be advisable and likely beneficial for you to seek further diagnosis from a trained mental health professional immediately.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

59 Severe depression.

I find this answer interesting because I don't think I feel sad at all. Again, this answer could be due to the nature of these questions.


----------



## kindness

77 wooooo


----------



## radisto

Just 34 I guess I should feel happy.


----------



## Soul searcher

Results of your
Depression Quiz
You scored a total of *80

< 10	
10-19	
20-29	
30-39	
40-49	
50-59	
60-69	
70-79	
80 > « You
Total data points: 1,587,425

Severe depression

Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a severe depression. People who have answered similarly to you typically qualify for a diagnosis of major depression and have sought professional treatment for this disorder.

Wt*


----------



## Mister Spirit

60 - Severe Depression

Yay.


----------



## Emnity33

*79 :clap
*


----------



## EverEventer

I got 72, severe.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

82


----------



## FunkyFedoras

18 borderline depressed. I know I am not depressed, just sad I don't know know people good enough to be friends.


----------



## Rubiconmango

27, not bad, not bad at all


----------



## Rubiconmango

FunkyFedoras said:


> 18 borderline depressed. I know I am not depressed, just sad I don't know know people good enough to be friends.


You'll make friends don't you worry


----------



## Purple Penguin

Taken this test once a week for the past month or so, my average score being 58. 

Understandable.


----------



## Revenwyn

74. But I argue that it should be higher because while I don't have a problem concentrating on reading it's because I read to escape my damned life.


----------



## Nanami

71

9/13/13 - 75


----------



## Schmilsson

90


----------



## Naed26

75


----------



## Malek

70 Severe depression supposedly. I don't think this quiz is accurate at all, all these questions seem vague and wasn't very many to begin with, but whatever. I already knew I was depressed and I was bored enough to take a pointless quiz.


----------



## Dehydrated Water

You scored a total of *88*.


----------



## BALROG

85.
Not surprise there though, I'm on medications and treatment.
Actually seeing a psychiatrist.
Hoping to get better.


----------



## Lushiro

82 for me.


----------



## SunshineRayy

79. Could be inaccurate, I had trouble concentrating on reading the questions and even choosing between the levels ("Quite a lot", "Most of the time", etc.) seemed like too big of a decision. Couldn't make up my mind so I just ****ing picked one.

Sounds like I am being facetious; but I am not.


----------



## vela

56, and this past week was a "good" one for me? lol


----------



## Just Lurking

Just Lurking said:


> 71 which is no real surprise. That goes along quite nicely with my 127 on the Liebowitz scale.


3 1/2 years later, I hit a 66 on this (and a 124 on the Liebowitz).


----------



## Crisigv

54 for me


----------



## SunshineRayy

Just Lurking, that is some improvement, right??? I hope you are feeling better now than 3.5 years ago.


----------



## Just Lurking

SunshineRayy said:


> Just Lurking, that is some improvement, right??? I hope you are feeling better now than 3.5 years ago.


The depression is a bit better, I suppose.

I've been on Cymbalta for the past seven months, and it seems to have lessened the 'sadness' and suicidal ideation; however, those symptoms have given way to some *major* anhedonia. ...I am about entirely void of _any_ interests, desires - _anything_... Really not sure how to fix that.


----------



## SunshineRayy

Aww man I am so sorry to hear that...I wish I could help, but unlike a lot of people on this forum, I am ill-equipped concerning all the pharmacology knowledge. Have you tried Zoloft or Effexor? Those two made me interested in things again. I was on Z for I think 8 years. I am thinking about going back on it, since my psych had to go back to Sri Lanka on a family emergency and I won't be on anything for the next month (he wanted to try me on an MAOI.) I don't know if I can wait that long, though. Definitely thought of ways to kill myself today.


----------



## sanspants08

Just Lurking said:


> The depression is a bit better, I suppose.
> 
> I've been on Cymbalta for the past seven months, and it seems to have lessened the 'sadness' and suicidal ideation; however, those symptoms have given way to some *major* anhedonia. ...I am about entirely void of _any_ interests, desires - _anything_... Really not sure how to fix that.


Hmmmm...that's an odd combo. So it took the edge off while seemingly numbing you. When you were having the feelings of overwhelming sadness, were they interspersed with feelings of not-so-sadness? I've been on a lot of stuff that has leveled me out, but not in a good way.

Random:

I scored a 30 on the test. My biggest problem is losing motivation to get things done, and just going back to bed. It goes along with chronic pain and stuff.


----------



## Road

Just Lurking said:


> I've been on Cymbalta for the past seven months, and it seems to have lessened the 'sadness' and suicidal ideation; however, those symptoms have given way to some *major* anhedonia. ...I am about entirely void of _any_ interests, desires - _anything_... Really not sure how to fix that.


I can definitely relate. Cymbalta turned me into an anhedonic zombie. I lwould literally just stare at the wall with a blank mind thinking about nothing...yawning every 5 seconds. Yuck.

I got a 20. Never really considered myself the depressed type (even though it's in my genes).


----------



## Captainmycaptain

I didn't take any tests, but I am very very depressed. Suicidally depressed at times. Social anxiety is affecting and destroying every part of my life. I sometimes just sit down and tears pour of my eyes.


----------



## SunshineRayy

Drugs Are Not Good, I do the *same* thing. I can't control my crying on some days. I'm sorry you have to go through it, too, and I hope you feel better soon.  *hugs*


----------



## SunshineRayy

& *Sanspants*, I really appreciate your tea kettle hat.


----------



## Just Lurking

sanspants08 said:


> Hmmmm...that's an odd combo. So it took the edge off while seemingly numbing you. When you were having the feelings of overwhelming sadness, were they interspersed with feelings of not-so-sadness?


"Numb" is a good word for it. And it's probably always been there.

When I talked about this with my doctor, he did say that sometimes a medication will unmask other symptoms or problems, and that's it's relatively normal for that to happen.



Road said:


> I can definitely relate. Cymbalta turned me into an anhedonic zombie. I lwould literally just stare at the wall with a blank mind thinking about nothing...yawning every 5 seconds. Yuck.


Did you go off it? Try something else...?

At least, for me, it's done _something_... It's my sixth med (following Prozac, Effexor, Paxil, Zoloft, and Celexa)... the first one that's done _anything_ at all... The "zombie effect" is pretty strong though, so I don't know...


----------



## T Studdly

68 - severe depression


----------



## ravens

19


----------



## moloko

44. Guess I'm happy considering your results.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I'm really depressed right now so I scored 78. Jesus Christ! The fatigue and loneliness are the worst for me. I want to get better, but there's no one around. I feel so alone


----------



## inerameia

85


----------



## Lorna

I'm sorry but I think this quiz is a ridiculous way to quantify depression. You can't have a "depression score". Different people are all different and have different forms of depressions that affect them in varying degrees.
And "moderately" to one person means "just a little" to another. rubbish.


----------



## mike91

my score is 66


----------



## housebunny

Hey mike91, I just got the same score as you. 66

That question, do you feel caught or trapped? I never knew that had to do with depression. I feel very caught or trapped.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

76 today.


----------



## Carcamo

I scored 77


----------



## loneranger

I scored a 54.


----------



## Derailing

*Results of your
Depression Quiz*
​
You scored a total of *62*​


----------



## 1437

53


----------



## chessman6500

My score was an 89. Wow, I'm very depressed. Didn't even realize that.


----------



## DaydreamBeliever10

You scored a total of 72


----------



## Deion

50 but i think it should be higher.


----------



## aac271

74. didn't know it was this bad.


----------



## Carcamo

90 this time.


----------



## aaa120

58...


----------



## Thatguy55

I got 68, it's kind of surprising to me.


----------



## ladyofsolitude

72


----------



## cadet

*severe*

74 here


----------



## hammerfast

70 here


----------



## Shirotora

You scored a total of 71. Seems right I guess. Now only that was attack power, I'll be pretty strong. XD But then again there's people that's higher then me here. *hides in corner* :,(


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

60


----------



## Euphie

77 - severe depression


----------



## DaFowlHunter

73


----------



## azureyoshi

[redacted]


----------



## Blue Dino

Only 36. That was a surprise. :roll Though I would give myself a +10 margin error just in case.

Wonder what the average score with the general population is?..


----------



## lampshadesonfire

65 - severe depression. It was mild depression only a few months back. How did I let it get this far?


----------



## chenyuen

hmm, 41. I didn't think that i would score that high tbh. Is it possible to be depressed and not realise it?


----------



## Fruitcake

chenyuen said:


> hmm, 41. I didn't think that i would score that high tbh. Is it possible to be depressed and not realise it?


Yeah. Some people with depression think that everyone feels that way or are just so used to it that they don't realise that how they feel is classified as a disorder.


----------



## Tokztero

I scored 89. I really need help.


----------



## zstandig

I got a 52, but how do I know that my values are in sync with the questions?


----------



## siamesedream94

*LOL*

i got 77.

i'm ****ed.


----------



## gamingpup

54 severe depression yay.


----------



## vitaminu100

72. I came off my meds five weeks ago; and since then my mood has taken a huge dive. Cry a lot, on buses, in the library and lectures and the car. Thinking of ways I might actually kill myself, etc. 

I know I should probably go back on meds... but... it took so much out of me to get off them.


----------



## JitteryJack

45, fluctuating.


----------



## apx24

Just did it again, got 74 (severe depression), at least I got a high score in something for once.


----------



## Nitrogen

20. 

Well.


----------



## Mur

10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

86


----------



## notgettingbywannadie

About 70... I was actually feeling especially good today, but this almost made my eyes water. I gotta face reality. I know I do.


----------



## always starting over

72. sounds accurate...


----------



## DarknessVisible

75 lol. Not like I need a test to know something's really wrong.


----------



## brattybee

Scored an 85


----------



## Zeeshan

46


----------



## Antasma

Don't need a test to tell me I'm depressed (HAH!) when I genuinely would not mind being told I have some fatal disease and have 6 months to live.


----------



## red3002

That test was pretty stupid, whatever. I got a 69...


----------



## Jesuszilla

76


----------



## licorice

27 mild-moderate


----------



## Ihavebeensober

I find it more depressing how depressed everyone else is, geez. You could all really use a hug, I guess.


----------



## citizen_erased

I scored 30 - mild to moderate depression. Sounds about right.


----------



## Mokuren

54

falling back into it again... urgh =__=


----------



## Gus954

78 severe depression as expected.Life is just a lifetime of sadness!


----------



## LSF

76


----------



## Melvin1

Just 51...I expected more.


----------



## Mokuren

Dark Light said:


> *Severe Depression* here. I scored 68. :clap:boogie


Wow you seem happy about it :/


----------



## Zack

77 - Severe depression... 

Sounds about right.


----------



## threetimes

*scored a 75, wasnt really suprised though*

sigh


----------



## RelinquishedHell

85


----------



## Euripides

82


----------



## barrano247

hey, hey patrick, you wanna hear a funny joke? Ok here it is, 55

Sadly its not so funny when its your score on this test


----------



## nataliej

75


----------



## Steinerz

67


----------



## HanSolo

60, but probably less honestly

If I don't find a cute girl to love me back for once, things will go crazy, I just haven't decided what type of crazy


----------



## Zack

Oh, Ghent over it.


----------



## Secretaz

Secretaz said:


> 73


46 now :clap


----------



## JohnDoe26

35. Mild to moderate.


----------



## AceEmoKid

65. I take this quiz too much.


----------



## Missbipolaranxiety85

I scored a 43. That figures. I feel that's way right now. My 8 year old hates me because I can't even go to the store I am so sick. I hope this gets better soon. I miss my life.


----------



## Kibo tai Zetsubo

86. I need to get help but I can't find anyone. No money, no job, no benefits.


----------



## Qavirr

81...should i be worried?


----------



## EternalTime

64


----------



## starsfreak

Had a bad week with lots of bad thoughts :/

You scored a total of *60*


----------



## twitchy666

every day's different


----------



## Tokztero

Kibo tai Zetsubo said:


> 86. I need to get help but I can't find anyone. No money, no job, no benefits.


I am in the same situation I have no job, money, or family. I can't get any help at the moment. My score is 78. What are we going to do Bro?


----------



## Kibo tai Zetsubo

Tokztero said:


> I am in the same situation I have no job, money, or family. I can't get any help at the moment. My score is 78. What are we going to do Bro?


don't know. looking for a non-profit crisis center for help. apply for disability to get money and benefits to see a therapist. pray that the Sharks win the cup this year.


----------



## Tokztero

Kibo tai Zetsubo said:


> don't know. looking for a non-profit crisis center for help. apply for disability to get money and benefits to see a therapist. pray that the Sharks win the cup this year.


Thanks for the advise.

We're going to bring it home this time. Shark city!!!!!


----------



## Kibo tai Zetsubo

hell yes. even though I've lived in NJ my whole life (right outside Philadelphia...Flyers territory) I've been a Sharks fan since they entered the league in 1991. I think I still have my Owen Nolan jersey from middle school lying around somewhere.


----------



## Tinydancer20

bk said:


> Take the quiz here: http://psychcentral.com/depquiz.htm
> 
> I scored 31 (mild to moderate depressive disorder)
> 
> My previous scores were: 85, 85, 80, 74, 64, 52, 62, 52, 48, 35, 30, 23, 18, 15, 15, 15, 20, 26, 33, 31, 21, 23, 26


14. I'm not really depressed, just kind of bored with my current situation.
:yes


----------



## sewingmachine

74

i expected this. although if i went back to my psychiatrist i would be institutionalized so i would rather bear it alone. my parents prefer for me to bear it as well since they didn't like the system so it's pretty difficult to say the least. no solution in sight.


----------



## GlimmerBanjo

I got a 45. Higher than I expected. I haven't even admitted to my counselor that I'm depressed.


----------



## Imbored21

49


----------



## Tokztero

I scored a 71.


----------



## Pike Queen

I scored a 31. Better than I expected. My Lexapro appears to be helping.


----------



## blue2

66....


----------



## aquilla

*73*.Severe depression.No surprises here.


----------



## inerameia

85. Severe depression.


----------



## Subject 1

56 
To be honest I thought it would be worse.


----------



## awesomelizard

woohoo 85 in this b*tch


----------



## Wulfgar

im only depressed when im around PEOPLE....because fvck people, thats why.


----------



## LivingZombie

80.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

On the verge of killing myself tbh.


----------



## LoungeFly

46

The fact that is says Moderate/severe depression, and that People who have answered similarly to you typically qualify for a diagnosis of major depression and have sought professional treatment for this disorder is kind of eye opening for me.


----------



## Kalliber

Not at the moment..


----------



## Adam Harris

60


----------



## achelle92

70...Severe depression. Not really surprised.


----------



## Carcamo

78 this time.


----------



## nothing else

where do u take the test?


----------



## bk

nothing else said:


> where do u take the test?


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f33/

I scored 18 
I am no longer depressed. Life events have conspired to make this number worth watching, however.

To all those depressed people out there: have hope. Years of depression do not mean that life will always be this way.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Very depress.


----------



## milo001

Did t the other day. I get moderate/severe depression. 52 points.


----------



## Zeeshan

Very


----------



## MJohn

Moderate to severe


----------



## Vexedex

76, Severe depression.


----------



## jennywren123

77 eep


----------



## Green Eyes

54, seems right. But what to do about it. Don't think it will ever get better. I hate being alive.


----------



## Charmeleon

I got 69, severe depression, surprised I didn't score any higher.


----------



## nothing else

59


----------



## daniel83

78


----------



## eukz

37

But it's happened to me, once or twice a month, feeling extremely depressed for a couple of days, and then back to usual.


----------



## Ntln

63. It would have probably been even higher a while ago.


----------



## ev29

Interesting... two days before my exam 29. Two days after 18. Wait till the holidays I'll be down to less than 10 haha.

Hope everyone finds a way to get better


----------



## Damiennn

42...i was thinking id be lower


----------



## TenYears

86....no big surprise there


----------



## kokakola

42.


----------



## dioscuri2

I scored a 64. I honestly thought I was handling things better than that.


----------



## frankfrisi

Far from surprised


----------



## TheCanadian1

Today I score a 53, it's been a horrible day. Tomorrow probably a 20.

Getting sick of this.


----------



## inerameia

84


----------



## Jesuszilla

83. which makes sense I am below rock bottom and want nothing more than to die right now.


----------



## Thedood

32 right now, but I'm sure i've been in the 80+ range at certain times of my life.


----------



## arnie

61


----------



## CoffinChild

68


----------



## Quatermass

56, severe depression. Yup, sounds about right.


----------



## cyanide444

70 (Severe) if I answer liberally.
54 (Severe) if I answer conservatively.

These are vague questions though. I didn't think I'd be _that _high...


----------



## SummerRae

I got a 94 on this. LOL


----------



## armlamoureux

68- Severe depression. I've actually done this quiz before several times, and I consistently score in this range.


----------



## biscoto

9


----------



## venom94

58 which is pretty accurate


----------



## Ren626

54 severe...


----------



## SummerRae

It's funny, last time I got a 94, now it went up .


----------



## NeverendingCycle

Looks like I scored 8.


----------



## AngelKitten

62. A LOT better than what I thought. Last time I got 84 I think.


----------



## error404

77. Severe. Nothing new.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

well about an hr ago i was ready to silt my throat but now im actually feeling pretty good... makes me think i might be a bit manic depressive though


----------



## Fruitcake

32 =)


----------



## RelinquishedHell

89


----------



## fury5

63

... I don't want to see a professional... I don't want anyone to tell me to take anti-depressants. I don't like the idea of them.


----------



## chinaski

84


----------



## CreamCheese

31. sounds about right


----------



## AceEmoKid

68. Not my worst.


----------



## Bluemonster

54


----------



## RelinquishedHell

90


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

54.


----------



## yesterdays

55


----------



## Dan the metalhead

50


----------



## SummerRae

90. Yippie!^_^


----------



## inerameia

82


----------



## Ineko

38


----------



## Orava

72

It's hard to imagine getting better.


----------



## blue2

crap i got 82 that can't be good , got 66 last time ...


----------



## Nilrem

blue2 said:


> crap i got 82 that can't be good , got 66 last time ...


I can relate. 82 here. :no


----------



## Shade Snake

3


----------



## scorch428

68


----------



## Farcical Dreamer

54. apparently considered as severe depression
severe depression


----------



## MrKappa

28 - Mild/moderate depression

Sounds about right, would have been a few points higher at moderate a couple years ago. Never quite been severely depressed.


----------



## Transcending

73 :|


----------



## goosebump

34

Though I don't find this test very accurate. A lot of questions are about level of energy, which could be influenced by many other factors such as hypothyroidism, metabolic syndrome, adrenal fatigue and so on. Also, as far as I remember, I've been having a low level of energy but not depressed


----------



## tim78

55


----------



## Joe

72


----------



## ineverwipe

Wow I got a 67 (severe)
I honestly don't think I'm that depressed though. Maybe I've grown used to being down it feels natural


----------



## bobby brown 1982

65


----------



## Douhnut77

16 - I think im finally cured!!


----------



## RebuiltByHumans

50


----------



## Graycat

67. Not a surprise. I feel almost as low as it gets.


----------



## inerameia

84


----------



## simplyshy

62


----------



## euphoria04

76


----------



## Amphoteric

80.

----

Past results:

11.9.2012: 72
18.1.2013: 79
3.3.2013: 85


----------



## CharmedOne

60


----------



## ev29

56


----------



## Brandeezy

77 - severe depression


----------



## gamerguy

I think the questions could have been a bit better. Anyway I scored a 79.


----------



## redblurr

68


----------



## JeanniesRiver

Only slightly. I have some way now of yanking myself back. I have some kind of deep inner strength. I am fierce this way. I used to be so weak and melted into a dark place. 

I won't even cater to it anymore. Anger pulls me out of it. Then love takes over. I can't live in a state of bitterness so I let love lead.


----------



## hermito

59. Severe depression. Not that I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## Malek

I don't know. I feel more happier than usual lately, I sure hope it lasts. I hope to find true long lasting happiness eventually someday...


----------



## perennial wallflower

I scored 28.


----------



## StarlightUK

I scored 68 I guess that's not unexpected.


----------



## Catlover2525

34


----------



## twitchy666

22


----------



## xPaperPlanes

23.


----------



## GrainneR

I scored a 58%. That's apparently severe depression.
And I was answering the questions on the light side of things.
Good thing I don't see a psychologist.


----------



## MetalPearls

My score is a 73. No surprise. Been "severe" for years now.


----------



## UltraShy

My score: 70, severe depression.


----------



## P1e2

*Go Forward and Be Positive, Focus on your goals*

58 and today was an especially tough day for some reason. I want to get another job that is a different type of work for me, but it will be a good thing. I just need to take it day by day and put one foot in front of the other. My current job is really social and feels like "Hey I just want to do my job."

Anyway cheer up everyone!! Let's pull through this.


----------



## londonromance

62. I just feel really terrible about a lot of things all the time.


----------



## AceEmoKid

78.


----------



## slowlyimproving

58 Severe Depression.


----------



## ashleynoelle87

58 - severe depression.


----------



## ToastyBroseph

46; not bad all things considered. I didn't really think it would be terrible but honestly I don't know about that result. I definitely not clinically depressed by any means, I do find some happiness or at least some contentment in stuff but I feel like in the long-run I find myself being down about even some good stuff that happens to me. I dunno...


----------



## spitfire444

54. NO SURPRISE. 

Of course - it is my personality and the thought of having to go thru alone ... for more yrs depresses me.

And it won't get better - worse.

That sentiment in itself makes me depressed!!!


----------



## ZADY

62


----------



## Fixfounded1994

I got 71..

Jeeze.. hardly anyone's in the 70s and up ..

I never knew mine was this bad :/

Wow.

I hope in the future it's MUCH lower, maybe, dare I say it, even in the low 20s 

lol.


----------



## Despot

^ I got 71 as well.. its pretty bad.


----------



## Marakunda

I got a 52.

Moderate/severe.


----------



## starsfreak

46


----------



## Eyes Waterfalling

78 *heavy sigh*


----------



## bavellan

50 I guess moderate depression


----------



## HollaFlower

63 at the moment. D:


----------



## Joe

78


----------



## Justlittleme

39, really people can't be that seriously depressed o.o wait you guys are? lol.


----------



## Steinerz

SteinerOfThule said:


> 67


"You scored a total of 76"

Oh it's higher now.


----------



## Nunuc

78


----------



## MsFatBooty

less than I thought &felt i was


----------



## sweetandreap

I got 39 moderate to severe...


----------



## dogapus

72 based on my past week, but I'm starting to get my energy back

4/2 score of 35


----------



## Jesuszilla

71 I think that's my best score yet.


----------



## Euripides

84.


----------



## fm5827

I got 20, kind of surprised as I felt I would get a much higher score.


----------



## the collector

34 - mild to moderate..

I'm glad I looked at this...it mentioned whether it's interfere with daily functioning.I don't know if depression interferes much...but, I suspect SA definitely has.....


----------



## princesscreep

73, It is extremely vague though.


----------



## Zett

21 - Borderline Depresssion

Feels about right. I have enough self worth to stop myself from diving further but the fatigue I'm feeling from being 'down' is really ruining any productivity.


----------



## sweeper

You scored a total of 21


----------



## identificationunknown

.


----------



## Glass Child

37.

10 months ago I had 75. I'll admit I'm surprised.


----------



## Levibebop

56. Ouch.


----------



## Grungeguy123

68. Severe depression


----------



## inthewater

59. Severe depression.


----------



## Sorrows

61, although I think this quiz isn't very good.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

54, golly gosh. I hate these tests though.


----------



## Vuldoc

64 (severe depression)
great...


----------



## cuppy

8 (No Depression) 

A big improvement from a couple years ago


----------



## loneliness

48


----------



## Yer Blues

36


----------



## ASB20

Yer Blues said:


> 36


Same score here. Yum.


----------



## starsfreak

57

My moods very down lately..


----------



## infinityplusone

70 - Severe Depression

Hoping my latest antidepressant makes a difference.


----------



## xPaperPlanes

I did it again and got 26. I can't find how much I got the last time I did it, but I think it was bit higher...


----------



## pavane ivy

76 - Severe depression

I feel my results would be different every single day though...


----------



## Bearyfluffy

46...


----------



## Yer Blues

ASB20 said:


> Same score here. Yum.


A nice even number. Usually I'm odd.


----------



## Nunuc

82
At least I'm somewhat good at something...


----------



## halb

64 - Severe depression


----------



## tarab45

65. Severe


----------



## denverxelise

68.
Eh. I already knew that.


----------



## World Atlas Collapsed

70. Huh. I kind of surprised myself with how many things I put as 'quite a lot' or 'very much'. I always insist on telling myself, "Just stop being weak and pathetic and get on with things," and because I can follow my own instructions, I figured I can't have it _that_ bad...


----------



## pizzaboy

34.I ain't that bad right now,I'll retake the test in a few hours


----------



## hybridmoments

27


----------



## skys

51 hopeless


----------



## jim_morrison

jim_morrison said:


> 38 My lowest score yet! :boogie





jim_morrison said:


> 71





jim_morrison said:


> 60


59


----------



## Yer Blues

53


----------



## Pompeii

41. Quite good for me.


----------



## WhatBITW

13.


----------



## Kuribo

64 - Severely Depressed.

Hardly surprising.


----------



## DomeAloud

65


----------



## xRoh

23 - Mild/moderate depression

If I did the quiz several months ago, it probably would've been much more severe.


----------



## AllieG

57- Severe Depression

...Wow.


----------



## Herisson

49


----------



## herbigmuscles

65 severe depression wanted to ball at grocery store


----------



## SummerRae

very depressed..  I don't even need to take the test anymore.


----------



## justbecause

72


----------



## StNaive

55. I honestly took it because I've been feeling a bit worse than usual lately and wondered what the internet'd think, and here it is saying I'm in the severe range. Where was I before?


----------



## Marko3

lol... my score is 3....
You scored a total of *3*
You scored a total of *3*You scored a total of *3*

to think 17 years ago i wanted to kill myself:um


----------



## gnomealone

41, which feels like an improvement. I know my anxiety has lessened.
Add the two together and I'm almost a semi-functional adult...:|


----------



## starsfreak

64


----------



## oneofmany

59 :no


----------



## srschirm

63  Things haven't been good lately


----------



## hshaikh

64 . im always unhappy with the way my family treats me cuz im different from them all .. i dont like to be used


----------



## ashleynoelle87

45 - moderate/severe depression. 

Last month it was a 58, so a little better.


----------



## HanSolo

idk sometimes, I can have lots of fun playing video games, watching stuff I like, exercising. When I'm really stressed about something, like if I have to move houses, then I don't do any of those things.

Sometimes pure depression gets me, but in too many ways I'm used to being a loner and living a very small safe life


----------



## SantaMonicaBoy

77 :rain Not suprised, it has been a rough few months.


----------



## Karl20

22 

Few months ago props would off scored a lot higher


----------



## toomuchsanity

51


----------



## beffa

88

i don't believe in these kind of things anyway


----------



## jonafin

77

who cares not meeeee


----------



## Charmeleon

71


----------



## TheLastDreamer

You scored a total of 72

I really want to talk to somebody...a professional about this. But afraid to open up to people...especially some strange psychologist or whoever treats depression. :help


----------



## SweetExplosion

72


----------



## Madlena

38 - it's rather moderate depression . I have better and worse days, sometimes I feel good, another time I haven't energy completely.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

29


----------



## tearsforfears

25-mild to moderate


----------



## cerebral drift

76. One of those days. -_-


----------



## JamieLee23

53, moderate/severe


----------



## Cerbolt

65: Severe depression.


----------



## Vanderfee

Scored a 47: moderate to severe.


----------



## Jaxosix

I scored a total of 64. Severe depression. Lovely. :um

I already knew that though. Diagnosed a few years ago. 
http://psychcentral.com/cgi-bin/depression-quiz.cgi#sthash.kp8huLGd.dpuf


----------



## Gelisa

53: Moderate/severe depression. Not surprised.


----------



## slyfox

79 seems accurate


----------



## Antivirus

*75.*


----------



## Darkpixie

83 - Severe depression.


----------



## Junimoon11

44-Moderate/severe depression, seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Neph

70


----------



## LoneLioness

29


----------



## oood

47


----------



## JeruHendrix

I forget the number, but it was severe depression. I answered "very much" on every question. I felt like I wasn't exaggerating, which just makes me more depressed. AGH I HATE THIS uke


----------



## AussiePea

50 at the moment. Bleh.


----------



## SaladDays

59
Enough to be suicidal
Too much to actually commit suicide


----------



## tieffers

68. I really thought I was being optimistic.


----------



## jake272

64 severe depression


----------



## Arkiasis

You scored a total of *76*


----------



## SapphireMeadow

I scored 55 - Sever Depression

That's about normal for me though... The four times I've taken a depression test in the last year I scored somewhere between 45 and 85 so 55 sound about right LOL Seriously though, I am depressed a lot. I'm starting to wonder if I have seasonal depression but I don't know...


----------



## slyfox

You scored a total of 70


----------



## Stray Bullet

67


----------



## maxiesemma

58


----------



## Sherloki

57.. Yeah, about what I expected. The questions and answers weren't very clear or objective though so the result could easily have been different, both ways.


----------



## miminka

i have atypical, treatment-resistant depression. it really complicates things as far as medication and therapy are concerned. treatment-resistant depression is when your depression fails to even slightly improve with treatment of at least two anti-depressants. i've tried at least six and they've all failed.


----------



## boas

74, that's not good.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*77*

*77*

*I have been in pretty bad shape to say the least.*
:afrsigh:dead:fall:|


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Well i just started crying the other night.


----------



## Junimoon11

Well ****. I noticed myself falling back into old depression habits. And my score increased to 68... great.


----------



## Mattxu

70


----------



## Xarin

38
Feeling better as of late
Though I admit I was probably depressed the past 6 months


----------



## jonafin

You scored a total of 85

bad day lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell

50.

I'm definitely doing a lot better in recent months than I was, since life has been steadily improving. Before, you could just look into my eyes and see how badly I wanted to die.

I live completely on my own now, away from the toxic influence of my family. I've also pretty much cut all the sh*t people out of my life. So that has helped a lot for my sanity and sense of well being.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

50 was 40 the last time I took it.. That was in January, I think I was worse then... Not sure how that happened lol. Not that I'm doing well at all right now either, but I was very upset then as well where as now I suppose it's more general apathy/still no motivation.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

*Results of your
Depression Quiz*
​
You scored a total of *48

*Can't go to doctors or you're screwed if you have any aspirations for the future involving police or anything similar like myself because they log everything.​


----------



## lintu

You scored a total of* 56*

*Severe depression*

Don't think so. Or, don't want to think so. :no​


----------



## Starless Sneetch

63. I've been feeling awful the past few months, but I think it is all due to my classes. I am hoping all will be better when they are done. If I can survive, that is.

But I think a lot of my answers are just from my personality. I can never make decisions and I always feel tired. The "hopelessness" and "sadness" answers I gave are new for this term, though.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

82. ugh getting worse.


----------



## Jayare

49...I don't feel like it though.


----------



## theyoungwon1

49, I should also say about a year ago I was on meds and switched around alot on meds for depression, anxiety, and I even was put on an anti psychotic until I started hallucinating. Eventually I intentionally overdosed to attempt my own life. After almost dying and getting out of the psyche ward I quit taking all medication and I must say, for me atleast, although the process has been long and troubling I am feeling more stable than I ever was on meds although clearly still depressed.


----------



## Arkiasis

61


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

55, not surprised. I'm medicated for it anyways so it's nothing new.


----------



## inerameia

It's definitely improved. Exercise, cannabis and some socializing helped.


----------



## ghostar

57


----------



## TheClown7

You scored a total of 38


----------



## ravens

55


----------



## Beggi

Results of your
Depression Quiz
You scored a total of 64

Severe depression


----------



## catfreak1991

I scored a _60_ for *severe depression*. It may be because I just found out that I'm not getting my old job back. :rain


----------



## DannyBoy64

31


----------



## Tone

Score of 85 because question # 11 is flawed and doesnt belong ,whereas all others will fit into a depression quiz. i answered very much for every question except for #11 which I answered not at all. It doesnt belong in the quiz

#11 *11. I feel that I am a guilty person who deserves to be punished.

*


----------



## A Void Ant

40


----------



## xtaylorx

78 - *Severe depression*


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I got a 32 this time. Mild to moderate. Meh. I feel alright at the moment though. I might try it when I'm feeling low.


----------



## anafranil

I got 66


----------



## MidnightBlink

75


----------



## Cyclonic

44


----------



## BillDauterive

55......


----------



## chelseadog

36, but this test is so vague. I don't actually feel that depressed, just lazy.


----------



## Princess Gustopher

69 - Severe Depression

It's probably because I'm in this really weird funk. Things have been going awesome for me too recently after a really rough patch. *shrugs*


----------



## Slytherclaw

44. Moderate to severe depression.

This is good for me!! I'm actually happy about this score. Last time it was very high, possibly the highest it actually goes, so I'm kinda proud of myself.


----------



## Mike555

69 Severe depression
Oh god -.-


----------



## Fruitcake

7


----------



## HanSolo

I find it really depressing around my family, because I just want to be off with girls, which i NEVER GET


----------



## Tone

HanSolo said:


> I find it really depressing around my family, because I just want to be off with girls, which i NEVER GET


You should have a family of your own, one wife and you. Its not your fault if you are a loving being who makes attempts.


----------



## Yer Blues

16

Was 33 I believe a few months ago.


----------



## A51XF

44


----------



## Justlittleme

God knows. I have "removed" depression away for awhile.


----------



## SpiritOfTheDawn

I got a 53... I knew mine would be kinda high...


----------



## justapatheticperson

55


----------



## Charmeleon

I went from a 71 to a 74 and here I was thinking I was actually doing a bit better :/


----------



## PassiveAggressive

52. today has been bad so i'm not surprised :sigh


----------



## lyricalillusions

8/10


----------



## jeanny

83...yay...


----------



## H i

12


----------



## inerameia

45 this time. Exercise, martial arts, good food and medical weed helps me cope with bull****. Hard to avoid junk food though. I've also got school and yardwork to channel the negative energy.


----------



## pemigwasset

I got a 28. I should mention I'm having an episode due to bp and that's causing me a lot of problems. I'm not depressed, just about to explode.


----------



## Herisson

54


----------



## CQcumber

75 - Severe Depression.

I'm not sure how accurate this quiz is though.


----------



## peril

65


----------



## amandalynnnxoxo

28 yayyy mine went down from before lol


----------



## Raeden

44.


----------



## nullptr

54 first time, 47 2nd


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

27 mild/moderate depression


----------



## Dark Light

72*









*


----------



## Xarin

45, up from 38 two months ago
Just a bit worried about college


----------



## wildcherry876

36. I don't feel depressed most of the time though.


----------



## woafy

79
Sigh


----------



## pocketbird

68, ha


----------



## TheLoser

39, pretty much what I thought. My darkest thoughts hasn't arrived for the day yet.


----------



## Htki

54 -.-


----------



## Riskiiflames

50 something, it ****ed up and I couldn't read it fast enough lol... But oh well


----------



## Claudia87

70. I want to know who gets less than 10 on that thing.


----------



## Andras96

69. No surprise there...


----------



## Daysleeper

I got a 45/ moderate to sever depression. It's strange, I don't really feel depressed at all. Just dead inside.


----------



## iminnocentenough

48


----------



## spiritedaway

*70 - Severe Depression*

Honestly doesn't surprise me :/


----------



## GarakLee

I got 58.


----------



## Charmeleon

86


----------



## Sahar

68


----------



## Gamaur

61


----------



## roats44862

65 - although I've seen better "how depressed are you" tests, those question seemed to be very open...


----------



## Gamaur

Yeah there's definitely ones that are a lot more comprehensive, I agree


----------



## Znuffle

18.... 

I seem happy...  Even tho my day yesterday didn't really feel all that great.. But we all have bad days.. Atleast I don't see myself thinking about death towards myself or any kind of hopeless future. I have a little feeling that something might happen.. Maybe if I keep my life up like it is ATM I'll get really really depressed.  And maybe kill myself.. Who knows. Everything could happen ^.^ Life is exiting.


----------



## twitchy666

*not*

gleaming every day

until efforts to be a hardworking member of society

which leads to "Hello. What's your number? When's a good time to call?"

mental knucklebusters out


----------



## Fat Man

38, that makes me happy but I still worry.


----------



## Charmander

Charmander said:


> 58- Severe. Haha, that might just be because I've not had a great week though.


Over a a year later, 75. Grrrreat.


----------



## Draconis

25 Mild/moderate depression....meh This quiz doesn't know what it's talking about. I'm nowhere near depressed, even less moderate depression. My mind works like a powerful paper shredder, the moment I start feeling anything remotely complicated it shreds it to pieces , and it's like it never happened. Thank you, gorgeous thing.


----------



## Gamaur

That's not something I envy even slightly. :b


----------



## Rickets

63


----------



## ravens

40


----------



## laysiaj

RadnessaurousRex said:


> 86


Babe!!!!! I feel like I'm going to have to make a road trip to see you sometime. For lots and lots of hugs!!!!

I got 38.


----------



## The Radiant Hero

49.


----------



## EcoProg

54


----------



## tonyhd71

68 I'm so miserable :|


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

58 and I cant say I disagree


----------



## Pompeii

7. Yeah!


----------



## Marko3

Pompeii said:


> 7. Yeah!


yeaaaay!:clap


----------



## jesse93

I scored 60, I believe it.


----------



## skys

49, those questions about being hopeless and lifeless curved my score


----------



## minimized

Enough that all I want for Christmas is a hot, piping cup of death.

Okay, You scored a total of 85

No ****, what do you expect me to do about it.


----------



## madddogg

53... well at least I'm not severely depressed!


----------



## mike91

59


----------



## Melodic

48. 

But most of it was all the slow, fatigue-y stuff and I wonder if it's because I'm just a sloth-like lazy ***.


----------



## Julia555

50 mod/severe 

I really didn't think it was that bad at this point in my life. I've been much much worse.


----------



## Nibs

86....the number keeps climbing. I wish I was exaggerating it all. The more time that goes by the cozier I seem to fit the definition of depression.


----------



## Crisigv

54, severe depression


----------



## MichaelLaD

51

Hopefully I get fewer next time I take it


----------



## Direction

23, mild to moderate


----------



## tea111red

75.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

73


----------



## LolaViola

I got a 57.


----------



## Going Sane

Got 65 :/


----------



## Yer Blues

68


----------



## Going Sane

cosmicslop said:


> i scored a 12 this time.


you undepressed bastar* :blank


----------



## Happy Boy

73. Oh deary dear XD


----------



## AccioMoonSugar

i got 52...and i also chose not to answer one of the questions honestly D:


----------



## persona non grata

49


----------



## Going Sane

AccioMoonSugar said:


> i got 52...and i also chose not to answer one of the questions honestly D:


dont cheat on the depression test! >:O


----------



## inerameia

Got 35 this time


----------



## Skeletra

50 - Moderate/severe depression this time.


----------



## McFly

64, damn I thought I was getting better.


----------



## hopelesslyshy

66. Yikes.


----------



## jeanny

66. It was 83 last time. Progress. yay


----------



## Charmeleon

RadnessaurousRex said:


> 86


So much for progress, scored an 89


----------



## Xarin

38
same as last time


----------



## vanillabeanplease

47


----------



## IamtheHat

71. Think I would've scored higher a week ago. Since then, Fire Pro Wrestling Returns seems to be taking the edge off.


----------



## something there

63, it's been higher, and probably will be soon enough.


----------



## RRAAGGEE

68


----------



## gabby1032

29 it's a miracle yay


----------



## cak

Took it two years ago it was 89, took it today and it was 90.


----------



## NiamhB

85


----------



## MissKarlie

62


----------



## JustThisGuy

74


----------



## fobia

You scored a total of 48.
Moderate/severe depression


----------



## Asha1985

77


----------



## pleasekillme

79 woo!


----------



## dead24

I scored 51 today. Moderate/severe depression


----------



## bottleofblues

27, mild to moderate figured as much.


----------



## nomoreants

86


----------



## Nessie91

74.. wtf?!


----------



## nosas

63...tried meds for a month hated it. Went for job advise to a recruiter, she told me i look like i fight a depression. Sad thing is i was having the best day in weeks. That makes me feel people judge me on who i am and how i naturally behave. I would describe myself as a stoic (not sure about this word in English).


----------



## spiritedaway

81 today .-.


----------



## cocooned

11, life is pretty dope


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I got 51 this time. Moderate to severe depression - 3 more points and it would be in the severe category.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse

52, that's good considering the last time was 80


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I answered every question as honestly as possible, and I got 46. That's kind of odd considering I'm more depressed than ever, but oh well.


----------



## CreamCheese

I scored a 69


----------



## nycdude

22 *Mild/moderate depression*


----------



## saturn21

74


----------



## bancho1993

34


----------



## Andras96

64. I'm getting better...


----------



## Morpheus

28 mild to moderate depression.


----------



## illage2

Soored 76 :'(


----------



## WalkingOnBothSides

67


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*72*

72
Severe depression.

After suffering from agonizing pain for months on end from a medical problem involving pinched nerves in my legs and knees and having bad money problems as a result, I had been at the end of my rope along with having SA on top of it and being alone most of the time, not to mention not being able to work. I had no one to turn to or talk to when I have been literally screaming in pain. No one gives a crap. I was in wheelchairs and could barely stand up and walk.

Fortunately after months of physical therapy the pain is gone, but for months I was sometimes praying to die. I would be screaming in pain almost around the clock until I would begin to pass out even with strong pain medication including oxycodone. I begged my doctors for morphine but the jerks would not give it to me even though they knew what I was going through.

When the horrible pain started and I would be screaming at the top of my lungs and nearly passing out, my neighbors would hear me and not one time would anyone come by to see if they could help. Not once. I had to apologize to them for being in agony and making so much noise.

I grew up outside New York City and always heard stories of how people would witness people being beaten up and even murdered and they would not even bother to call the police. I believe it now. I could have been murdered and tortured for all my neighbors knew and no one gave a flying sh**. No one even called the police when they first heard me screaming in pain.

Even the people at the church I have been going to didn't offer to help me since I could barely walk or do anything. They all knew what I was going through and only the pastor offered to help.

You find out who your friends are if you have any when you are in horrible pain and down and out. I am doing better now but still extremely depressed. It really hit me as to what self-centered, apathetic jerks people can be.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

54 This time. Seems fairly accurate, I guess.


----------



## Violet Romantic

47! Moderate to severe depression. o.o;;


----------



## spiritedaway

67... I've improved since the last time I took the test.


----------



## HenDoggy

28


----------



## Townes

Depression Level- Expert


----------



## Townes

67


----------



## Noll

44


----------



## Cerberus

20

Making great progress


----------



## Reckoner7

62 - Severe depression


----------



## Andras96

74 today.

I'm helpless..


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken

61


----------



## SplendidBob

20. Previous times I have taken it I have been much higher I think, into the severe range.


----------



## Meanderer

45. Not sad, just feeling empty.


----------



## nothingwrongwithbeingshy

16


----------



## melonelywalk

74 Im working on it


----------



## kennethken

I have not measured my depression yet. i am depressed about my life as i have not found any jobs to lead my life successfully. Also I am tensed for this reason. Pray for me , friends.


----------



## frossa621

I scored 29, which is less than I expected.


----------



## nameless3903787489796

58, severe depression.


----------



## ghoskin

67. yeah! high score's good right?


----------



## Who Loves You

59 apparently; well if I think about it that sounds kind of correct. I mean really what's it all about?


----------



## Quirky

42, moderate/severe depression. At least I got the answer to every in the universe, I suppose.


----------



## jais

61


----------



## Willow Sky

I scored 59- severe depression- which I think is about right. I particularly identified with the questions about feelings of guilt, hopelessness, failure and planning methods of suicide, all of which occur in my mind on a daily basis.


----------



## mufsi

47


----------



## Kpanther

79. But that's no surprise to me. Been suffering for over 25 years


----------



## Green Eyes

67 - That's about right. I should contact my therapist again, but I keep procastinating that.


----------



## nataliej

Last year I took the quiz and was 75. I took it again and am at 77, so I guess I've been getting worse, not better.


----------



## SD92

23.


----------



## Tazrael

I don't take quizzes like these seriously, but do them time and time again out of mild curiosity...I just browsed over it and wasn't surprised by the result when I actually just clicked 'Quite a Lot' all the time.


----------



## Brasco

51 - Moderate/Severe depression. Not surprising.


----------



## Mur

8


----------



## Sirushy09

77


----------



## PandaxPower

whoa I was not expecting 58... 
seeing as most of my answers were: "somewhat or moderately" :/


----------



## Freddio42

44


----------



## green20ghouls

I scored 87..Yikes! But I had a feeling it would be that way. It makes sense now,why I have trouble concentrating and making even the simplest decisions. And why even when good things happen to me I still feel depressed..


----------



## To22

52 smh. My memory is trash, I suspect the number should be slightly higher. Either way, much too high.


----------



## 525826

54 which was worse than I thought wow... I'm on my period atm so I should take this again after a few weeks.


----------



## Akuba

I scored 53.

I've always thought that I might be depressed. But many people don't believe me because I don't 'look it'.


----------



## llodell88

42 moderate to severe depression. this scale sucks, i'm not that depressed. i feel way better than usual.


----------



## Crisigv

59- severe depression. 

Still no better, wow.


----------



## slowlyimproving

*84* :rain


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

52.


----------



## adelaidia

69  I already knew this though haha.


----------



## GrowStrong

60.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS

66


----------



## Fairykins

45. I've been worse - I think any score that's higher is worrying.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*81 - Near Death*

*Results of your
Depression Quiz*
​
You scored a total of *81*​
< 10







10-17







18-21







22-35







36-53







54 >







« You Total data points: 2,614,425​
*Severe depression*
Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a *severe depression.* People who have answered similarly to you typically qualify for a diagnosis of major depression and have sought professional treatment for this disorder.

I feel like crap all the time.
What else is new.
Tell me something I don't know.


----------



## SplendidBob

From 1 month ago:



splendidbob said:


> 20. Previous times I have taken it I have been much higher I think, into the severe range.


Now: 57

Seasonal depression sucks balls


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

63


----------



## borntodie19

65 
:afr


----------



## Joe

80, my high score is rising. 

The two questions I answered not at all, referred to my guilt and my weight, which aren't relevant to my depression in the slightest.


----------



## pancakeface666

82 WTF:sus


----------



## lostinblue

85... wow.


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing

9001


----------



## 0blank0

I scored 19 ..


----------



## monotonous

90 <3


----------



## vanilla90

63...

Someone buy me a drink


----------



## DarrellLicht

30. I think if I took this quiz a couple years ago, I would have scored much higher..


----------



## KultKing

65 severe :/


----------



## 2Milk

Honestly it depends on the day. Right now i got a 30, but if i had taken this last night i would have gotten a much higher score.


----------



## Herisson

38


----------



## lost in my own mind

77


----------



## r4ptor

71.ahhhh. I have got a Fckn good score in atleast this department


----------



## Stilla

Two years later and I'm 40 points down to 39!









In two years yo, I'll be down to a zero!


----------



## bluecrime

76


----------



## knightofdespair

69... but maybe I was being too optimistic on some questions..

Severe depression
Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a severe depression. People who have answered similarly to you typically qualify for a diagnosis of major depression and have sought professional treatment for this disorder.


----------



## Kascheritt

39


----------



## Alone75

75


----------



## Dunmer

79. 
I'm a real ray of sunshine right now.


----------



## Freddio42

I got 54, right on their definition of 'severe depression' 

It's annoying, I feel like I have a persistent depression mostly caused by being a slave to my studies in my degree I think, and also social anxiety issues. But I'm not and never have been suicidal. Most people I know with diagnosed depression have had suicidal tendencies, so I feel like I don't have it in comparison.. aside from that though my problem affects me just as much as anyone I know who has been diagnosed.


----------



## Torkani

35


----------



## tonyhd71

r4ptor said:


> 71.ahhhh. I have got a Fckn good score in atleast this department


That is exsactly what I got a 71


----------



## nervousbat

Over 9000! Lol naw, I'm fine. I'm sorry I shouldn't joke about this. Digital drinks for everyone!! Hang in there y'all.


----------



## hazel22

.....


----------



## tauceti

I find quizzes difficult and my answers were probably not accurate at all...

My score was 47 - "Moderate depression". That seems correct since I think I've got dysthymia..


----------



## 3 cat guy

74


----------



## PandaBearx

85


----------



## SwtSurrender

bk said:


> Take the quiz here: http://psychcentral.com/depquiz.htm
> 
> I scored 31 (mild to moderate depressive disorder)
> 
> My previous scores were: 85, 85, 80, 74, 64, 52, 62, 52, 48, 35, 30, 23, 18, 15, 15, 15, 20, 26, 33, 31, 21, 23, 26


Wow your post is from 2007, long time ago man!

I feel like 95% depressed I think cuz when I don't sleep or have insomnia I feel depressed even though I am on prozac 20 mg, I think if you want full benefits of your depression you need to have balance in your mind, like your sleep, eating, exercise, etc, you know, because it really can affect you if you have deprivation of any of those I found out from experience so it must be true.

Now the test from your link gave me a score of; You scored a total of 9
No depression

You have answered this self-report questionnaire in such a way as to suggest that you do not likely currently suffer from a depressive disorder. You should not take this as a diagnosis or recommendation for treatment in any way, though. You experience the normal ups and downs of life.

Hmm I felt like I had a 5 depression and they telling me I have a 9, good guess man! I am a good psychic person. :clap


----------



## forgetmylife

49. feeling better today

a few days ago I would have easily scored the max


----------



## crystaltears

26

Mild/moderate depression

I thought it'd be worse =/


----------



## wish2Bhappy

69 - severe depression
Not really a surprise to me, but I was trying to be as positive as I could with my answers.... 
oh well.
life sucks, but I still have hope that it will get better... somehow :blank


----------



## L Train

78


----------



## SunshineSam218

39


----------



## MiMiK

*Results of your
Depression Quiz*
​
You scored a total of *68

**Severe depression*
Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a *severe depression.* People who have answered similarly to you typically qualify for a diagnosis of major depression and have sought professional treatment for this disorder.

You should not take this as a diagnosis of any sort, or a recommendation for treatment. However, it would be advisable and likely beneficial for you to seek further diagnosis from a trained mental health professional *immediately*.








​


----------



## AsYouAre

68 - Severe Depression


----------



## waldorfs

ummmm 81


----------



## nervousbat

My mood changes constantly throughout the day. I feel very intensely and can be elated and depressed in one day.


----------



## JoeDoe87

54. Didn't really expected it to be so high.


----------



## Redfan45x

I got 51, although I don't think these tests ever accurately portray much.


----------



## ShadowWraith

13.


----------



## Xt0rZiex

51, Moderate/severe depression.


----------



## Ignopius

68 Severe Depression...No surprise considering what I've gone through lately


----------



## 58318

82


----------



## conceived sorrow

76


----------



## bringmethehorizon

69 

Lol


----------



## Anjelliex

69. 
:/ Didn't realise I was THAT bad. lol great :'(


----------



## Marv1991

57.

My mood fluctuates a lot though so this is kinda pointless for me.


----------



## CWe

51

Moderate/Severe Depression


----------



## LoneWolf14

53 not really surprised. Always feeling down anymore


----------



## TabbyTab

56 - severe depression apparently? I don't think that's completely correct but I do need help, and plan on getting it soon.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

44. I'm doing better.


----------



## Fairykins

70 :/

It is Christmas.


----------



## Mousey9

From 50 -> 35 in 1.5 years.

it gets better, try not to get too cynical before it does.


----------



## undyingUmbrage

63 - severe depression


----------



## mixtape

41. So Im depressed, which makes me depressed.


----------



## Ladysoul

84 no surprise life is hrd right now.


----------



## GGTFM

34

I've toned down significantly thankfully  

I don't the test is completely accurate though.


----------



## GGTFM

Kelebek said:


> 84 no surprise life is hrd right now.


What's goin on homy?


----------



## Farcical Dreamer

73 ... Severe depression.........


----------



## h87

63 - severe depression, and that's with lying to some answers :/


----------



## harry26

58 is severe depression and i think its not right.


----------



## Wren611

I hate things that give you the choice of either 'male' or 'female'. Like gender matters with depression.

Results of your
Depression Quiz
You scored a total of - 74

Surprise surprise...


----------



## Ladysoul

GGTFM said:


> What's goin on homy?


Ill let you know.


----------



## GGTFM

Kelebek said:


> Ill let you know.


PM me.


----------



## Joe

76, past scores:

80 nov14

78 feb14

72 jan14

62 mar12 

basically since feb its random what i choose for do i think of ways to die


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I got 47 this time. I feel like this is rather low considering my symptoms. I'm actually more sad than I have been when I've had higher (50+) scores. There were a couple of questions which didn't really apply to me at all, and I tried not to be generous at all with my scores.


----------



## BackToThePast

43 - Did not expect to see such a high score given that I have been able to function reasonably well despite the hardships. Perhaps it's dysthymia? Maybe I should get myself checked out.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

72. These past couple of years have just been dreadful, save for a couple of days; especially this year. I'm really getting tired of this.


----------



## UKguy

71.... sigh


----------



## SplendidBob

41. Been in the 70's, been in the 20's before.


----------



## solo4solong

*yeah*

I scored 33 which I think is not too bad. Some times are worse than others.


----------



## Sanderson

78....


----------



## Chuunibyou

I got 31. Mild/moderate. Probably accurate.


----------



## Rickets

57. Better than last time though..


----------



## Lasaitto

I scored 70 :mum


----------



## gumballhead

55, but I don't know how accurate the answers I gave are, as they vary from time to time, or I'm just not always sure how I feel.


----------



## Anjelliex

Last time I took it it was 69.

Now it's 77 ;-;


----------



## Reed Richards

55. think it would be higher if i wasnt watching mary poppins


----------



## kivi

47


----------



## OrangeArmy

76-Severe


----------



## Herisson

32


----------



## Improbable

78


----------



## scorch428

70.


----------



## Kevin001

I scored a 66, I kind of knew I had depression. Sucks.


----------



## Jhaimcee

53.


----------



## lovableplatypus

57


----------



## Teflondon

Not very! Vodka, whisky and beer make up for a whole lot. **** your numbers.


----------



## thebigofan

I got 40. Not surprised.


----------



## Dragonskull

I had a 54 (Severe). Just kind of reinforces my formal diagnoses. Although it has been getting slightly better since December. Emphasis on the word slightly.


----------



## iamnowhere92

54, but I think I've mistaken laziness with depression.


----------



## Zyriel

Ohhh 45! I think I got like 70 or 80 something before lol. Clearly needs the Rocky song! EYE OF THE TIGER!






Lol I've never seen that video haha, all epicness aside, nothing says the spirit of the late 80's early 90's music, like cliche marching down the street of a red light district, in a rigid yet methodical fashion, to hidden instruments in a warehouse! Then having gold paper and or fabric/cloth blowing and bellowing in the background lol, clearly shows the amber in the EYE OF THE TIGER!~ xD


----------



## Arbre

Got 59.


----------



## ArrowFan84

23 today. Kinda surprised it's that low but I'll take it.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Just took the test, 62.

Figures lately I haven't been enjoying hobbies, sleeping right, eating right, out of a job since a few months taking a long vacation. I've saved up so I can afford it. But I feel so stuck. I just felt tired took a shower at 4:30 pm. Went to bed woke multiple times but just couldn't bring myself to get out, got out around midnight. And here I am drinking coffee. Lol I have an appointment at 2 pm tomorrow. That's gonna suck.

Why I even bother posting this I don't know. Usually these threads are just endless lists that never gets read anyway.


----------



## Avesatani

55 is my score.


----------



## Jabba the Hutt

My score is 62.


----------



## feels

Got a 14 8) 
My mental health is probably the best it has ever been.
I'm like really far from where I'd like to be in terms of career/school success or whatever, but I'm very content.


----------



## InOtherWords

38 (moderate/severe) everything's been pretty up and down this week. I'll probably be OK by next week.


----------



## CNikki

Fifty-four.


----------



## CRAZYHeart

Moderate


----------



## 2Milk

How depressed am i? you got a new bottle of ketchup?


----------



## Night Man

I got a 59. (Severe).


----------



## C808

i cannot even read it all im so deprsssed cant concentrate


----------



## C808

42 miderate to severe..my mind changes quicly..i couldnt concetrate but few minute si could


----------



## sarahferreira

77 - severe


----------



## kyle1995

66 my life stinks


----------



## MythPHX

51. wheeeee.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

woo hoo I got 26


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Andras96

70 at the moment.


----------



## nervousbat

I feel like poop today. 💩
But I don't know how to do this survey so I don't know how depressed I am right now. I'm probably okay, just having a very not good mood day today.


----------



## nervousbat

bk said:


> Take the quiz here: http://psychcentral.com/depquiz.htm
> 
> I scored 31 (mild to moderate depressive disorder)
> 
> My previous scores were: 85, 85, 80, 74, 64, 52, 62, 52, 48, 35, 30, 23, 18, 15, 15, 15, 20, 26, 33, 31, 21, 23, 26


Thank you!


----------



## nervousbat

46. :yay o_o


----------



## Andras96

Scratch that, it's at 74.


----------



## Hermiter

74


----------



## bk

27 
Not feeling great, but far away enough from my life in the 80s that I don't really relate to it anymore.


----------



## jim_morrison

33


----------



## Avesatani

From previous score of 55 i'm down to 36 today


----------



## bancho1993

70


----------



## RelinquishedHell

85


----------



## Perkins

80


----------



## Omgblood

62


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

41 today


----------



## loneranger

85


----------



## 7th.Streeter

scale 1-10 

a 6


----------



## Nike7

57: severe depression

I know I have some type of depression, but according to the screening of depression I did for my psychiatrist, it says I don't have depression, which is weird.


----------



## cry_rain

90


----------



## Sinatra

You scored a total of 43 Moderate/severe depression


----------



## Spectre91

74


----------



## meandernorth

You scored a total of 77


----------



## lifestandsstillhere

85. A dream. Happy enough to confuse the endings of Cinderella and The Graduate. Happy enough to smile at a funeral.


----------



## Lorcan

58.


----------



## Dilweedle

60, but I'm having a ****ty day


----------



## bottleofblues

43, moderate to severe depression but i'm feeling a little glum today. I think the word 'depression' is such an all encompassing word: like it's more accurate to say i'm very unhappy but whether i have clinical depression and need medication, well i doubt it.
I'm unhappy because of how my current life has turned out, and the problems i have that i haven't been able to fix yet.


----------



## Mxx1

63


----------



## gopherinferno

73

maybe we should share our results with someone, have them read the questions knowing how many of these issues applied. it might help them understand. I'm considering it...but I probably won't because I feel too guilty.

This depression test was so depressing.


----------



## Wylini

64


----------



## Quatermass

52, moderate depression.


----------



## nomenclature

74 :/


----------



## n0there

67, oh dear.


----------



## East

You scored a total of 73


----------



## LoneWolf14

Scored a 59 severe depression, sounds about right.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

52


----------



## Nothing to lose

43


----------



## StoopGirl

25. Is not as much of a depressed or not depressed thing to me but a mindset that stick to me. Im too paranoid to ever not consider being bitter and hopeless.
Yet Im pretty fine.


----------



## Andras96

76.


----------



## Sacrieur

2.

I mean I'm tired right now but I just like, did twelve hours of hard stuff. I've pretty much beaten my depression which is nice. You know, being able to get up and function on seven hours of sleep just fine instead of feeling horrible on 12 is huge.


----------



## Astronomer

88 e_o


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

46 today.


----------



## mcmuffinme

71.

Honestly, I feel like suicidal thoughts are the only thing that will get me through the job I currently have. Just focusing on the impermanence of what I'm doing. Focusing on the fact that it doesn't really matter. It's easier to think of suicidal thoughts than to think of all the ways that work makes me miserable. It's also easier than feeling sick with affection for someone who is too good for you, and will never reciprocate. I hate life right now. I've never felt more alone, and I've always felt alone.


----------



## theCARS1979

mcmuffinme said:


> 71.
> 
> Honestly, I feel like suicidal thoughts are the only thing that will get me through the job I currently have. Just focusing on the impermanence of what I'm doing. Focusing on the fact that it doesn't really matter. It's easier to think of suicidal thoughts than to think of all the ways that work makes me miserable. It's also easier than feeling sick with affection for someone who is too good for you, and will never reciprocate. I hate life right now. I've never felt more alone, and I've always felt alone.


i sent you a message


----------



## BrooklynBaby

unfortunately I've got 68 - severe depression.


----------



## Fangirl96

I got 79. I could probably have higher because i had a difficult time deciding if my answer was quite a lot or very much, so i said quite a lot on most of those i was unsure about. But yeah...damn that was depressing lol. But not a surprise since i always score very high on all online depression tests i've done.


----------



## Andras96

80


----------



## Riri11

severe depression. 90


----------



## Famous

*Results of your
Depression Quiz*
​
You scored a total of *58*



Based upon your responses to this depression quiz, you appear to be suffering from a *severe depression*​


----------



## Riri11

Fangirl96 said:


> I got 79. I could probably have higher because i had a difficult time deciding if my answer was quite a lot or very much, so i said quite a lot on most of those i was unsure about. But yeah...damn that was depressing lol. But not a surprise since i always score very high on all online depression tests i've done.


I can think of doing a worst test, the personality disorder one.. :cry


----------



## Vuldoc

Vuldoc said:


> 22 - mild depression.
> Won't argue the results, at least it's way better than say two years ago.





Vuldoc said:


> 64 (severe depression)
> great...


74 sure... get worse, why don't you?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

60


----------



## Crisigv

62

That might be the worst yet.


----------



## Andras96

81


----------



## Humesday

44


----------



## SplendidBob

31


----------



## JohnDoe26

28.

Wow, I should be more depressed considering the life I lead.


----------



## Stilla

Stilla said:


> Two years later and I'm 40 points down to 39!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In two years yo, I'll be down to a zero!


And I'm back to 60.

;'(


----------



## ravens

46


----------



## StaticTrade

82...


----------



## SamanthaStrange

71 (Severe Depression)


----------



## JustThisGuy

75. Yup. 'Kay. There. I took it. I'm so shocked, guys. Holy ****. I can't believe it. I would've never guess.


----------



## coeur_brise

We're depressed in so many different ways, I.e. different things depress us. It doesn't matter my score, it's probably 100 despite how "happy" or whatever circumstances I am in. You could have a million dollars and be somewhat if not very depressed. *Hugs to all.


----------



## McFly

80. Of course I'm back to drinking which makes everything look worse.


----------



## slowlyimproving

McFly said:


> 80. Of course I'm back to drinking which makes everything look worse.


That sucks. Sorry to hear it. :frown2:

Hope you quit again soon.


----------



## McFly

slowlyimproving said:


> That sucks. Sorry to hear it. :frown2:
> 
> Hope you quit again soon.


Thanks I appreciate that. Alcohol is a quick fix but becoming dependent just causes way more problems than it helps. Sobriety isn't all that great when you constantly feel a need to fill a void but at least you don't have such a range of dark thoughts that pop in and become manipulative.


----------



## Decomposed

47


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I tried to be entirely honest and as a result, I got 47. Seems fairly accurate -- at least the label 'moderate to severe depression'. I'd call my depression moderate, I guess.


----------



## okgoodbye

86


----------



## Arbre

71


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Scored 68 & I have been diagnosed as a Major Depressive before


----------



## Nspire

Scored a 4, not quite perfection but decent enough for now.


----------



## PrincessV

I got a 27. I just deleted my post b/c I thought it made me sound like I was attention seeking. xD

Anyway, I'm not depressed, this test isn't accurate in my case. I've found things, even the little things to be grateful for and those are my reasons for being happy. That alone changed me in the past year or so. My view of it is this... there are many things to be sad about, but there are also things to be happy for. Choose which one you want. If you're depressed, you're stuck in a cycle of negative thoughts and that's why it feels like you can't escape. I know no one wants to be depressed but for me I take responsibility and can say that I succumbed to my sadness and that's why I was so depressed. I got tired of it eventually and now I'm staying far away from feeling sorry for myself & not seeing good in life.


----------



## Mirandafaith

You scored a total of 70

Well I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Childofrage

58.


----------



## eddyr

I scored 56 and I'm exercising and taking meds too. Jesus. Think I need to seek some help!


----------



## dune87

i thought id score relatively low, but it was 44 :|


----------



## 546617

You scored a total of 53


----------



## bk

38, which is higher than what I have scored years ago. Sort of a bad couple of weeks though, and I'm hopeful that things will pick up.


----------



## RobinTurnaround

22 Although I don't feel depressive at all


----------



## doe deer

64 although i feel much better than i used to so that's ok.


----------



## SplendidBob

17 (not sober though, so not sure it counts ).

Previous results:

20, 57, 41, 31


----------



## AllTheSame

I just got a 43, and that's the best score I've had since I've been on this forum. Ffs. Look on the bright side , it's my best score yet.


----------



## sad1231234

I scored with 23, mild-moderate depression. I mean i dont really feel depressed but maybe im used to it, i dont know. I do feel rather discontent about life and im almost always frustrated or agitated. But i dont really feel sad, just bordering on sad here and there.


----------



## forever in flux

43 

I need a decent nights sleep


----------



## The Library of Emma

59. but i don't believe it, i think it's lower...


----------



## LonelyLurker

The Library of Emma said:


> 59. but i don't believe it, i think it's lower...


I just got a 59 too, I do believe it though.:laugh:


----------



## ShySouth

50. It's been a rough week but I didn't think it would be that high. Might have to seriously consider seeing a counselor. Only tried Wellbutrin. Horrible headaches, bad dreams and no effect on the depression.


----------



## vanilla90

55. I swear it's gone up since the last time I did it.


----------



## AngstyTeenager

I scored 65. I'm surprised I got that high, it makes me feel guilty -- It does make sense, though.


----------



## Twilightforce

It was too much the site just disconnected.


----------



## Karsten

68. Damn, one point off.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

70. Higher than I thought it would be. I guess I've had a bad week.


----------



## 629753

My score is a 28.


----------



## 629753

RobinTurnaround said:


> 22 Although I don't feel depressive at all


I got a 28 and dont feel depressed eitheir. But depression is more than feeling sad


----------



## LoubyTea

Hmmm, 73.


----------



## zomb

77


----------



## HenDoggy

56 

The only quizes you don't want to get a high score in! Lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> 50 was 40 the last time I took it.. That was in January, I think I was worse then... Not sure how that happened lol. Not that I'm doing well at all right now either, but I was very upset then as well where as now I suppose it's more general apathy/still no motivation.


67 now.

Thanks quiz, but I don't need you to tell me I'm severely depressed.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

74


----------



## Taaylah

I scored a 32. I've been in a better mood lately (although this changes a lot and I'll probably go back down again).


----------



## kesker

74


----------



## zubie

31. mild to moderate.


----------



## Kevin001

24.....I'm so much better than I was, depression wise I feel fine.


----------



## Zozulya

70, feels like drowning and I'm trying to keep my head out of water. Extremely tired and gained weight. Idealizing suicide very often.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

45 -- moderate to severe

I'm surprised. I don't really have much of a history of depression. But I had a very dark period at the end of high school and through college. 

I feel like I'm getting old and I haven't accomplished anything. I don't have kids I'm caught in a romantic dilemma. It's such a struggle to wake up and go to work. Too often I'm calling out with some excuse. I'm wasting a ton of time on the Internet. 

I'm trying to turn it around. Gym, eating right, quit smoking pot but it's a struggle but I'm making progress. 

I just need to somehow not get fired while I'm pulling myself out of this. Time to watch "The Dark Knight Rises" again.


----------



## LonelyLurker

Zozulya said:


> 70, feels like drowning and I'm trying to keep my head out of water. Extremely tired and gained weight. Idealizing suicide very often.


I'm hoping this was some temporary hyperbole, but just in case it's not you should reach out and try to get some help.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

43:* Moderate/severe depression.*


----------



## pearlgrey

63. Well that means nothing since I can't even trust my own answers. Besides it can't be that bad considering I manage to keep all this in my head.


----------



## Ghossts

First time doing the quiz. I scored 67: severe depression


----------



## littleghost

35. Moderate. Makes sense, I've been doing pretty well lately. These days I don't think I'm depressed as much as bored and lonely. I can't get interested or excited about anything.


----------



## himemiko

39. mild/moderate. I'm stressed earlier because of deactivating my fb. sooo it makes sense


----------



## Rinne

70 though I knew it already.


----------



## MattyT97

I scored 31-mild/moderate
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lonelyycat

62 apparently


----------



## Dissipated

25


----------



## Citrine79

41-moderate to severe depression. I am getting worse and losing hope....I have to seriously think about getting some help soon.


----------



## 0blank0

22 but I feel as if that may be incorrect. I'm not depressed anymore. Most of my problems come from not being able to do things because of anxiety. Sure I'll feel down sometimes but it's not at all like it used to be.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> 67 now.
> 
> Thanks quiz, but I don't need you to tell me I'm severely depressed.


So it's been a week.

71.

It's about the same though so..


----------



## Charmander

Charmander said:


> Over a a year later, 75. Grrrreat.


73, what a wonderful improvement. :b


----------



## Were

53.

my previous scores in may 24 and may 25 2016: 56 and 60.


----------



## TryingMara

77. In 2012, my score was 64.


----------



## Methodical

76


----------



## Cyan22

35


----------



## Ai

66


----------



## mezzoforte

49


----------



## kesker

if you bothered to take the test........


----------



## whitefield

65. Severe depression. Funny, it was said at the end: "It's advisable to seek for professional help immediately". ) What's the point?


----------



## SparklingWater

27. Surprising. For me the main aspects of depression are low mood, low motivation, limited interest and anhedonia. I think besides mood all that is still pretty down in the dumps. But somehow it's just nowhere near as bad as it used to be. Most of my answers were somewhat. I think the wellbutrin and cbt has helped a ton. Hopefully more consistent mindfulness, exposure and therapy will help the other aspects. Maybe I'll even try another med... Hmm have to go at this **** from every direction.


----------



## SparklingWater

Patch said:


> 22 but I feel as if that may be incorrect. I'm not depressed anymore. Most of my problems come from not being able to do things because of anxiety. Sure I'll feel down sometimes but it's not at all like it used to be.


Yes this is so true for me. Most of it is due to not doing things due to my anxiety rather than actual depression in itself.


----------



## SparklingWater

littleghost said:


> 35. Moderate. Makes sense, I've been doing pretty well lately. These days I don't think I'm depressed as much as bored and lonely. I can't get interested or excited about anything.


Echoing this as well. Wish I'd read more responses and just did a multiquote lol. Too lazy to change it though.


----------



## SplendidBob

Whoop, back up to 40, test might as well be random for me.


----------



## SunshineSam218

Today

15: Mild depression.

This is quite normal for me. A few days ago I was so much worse.


----------



## SwtSurrender

24 Mild/moderate depression 

Dang! They have some good questions. Anyway, my depression depends on my circumstance in life.


----------



## cybernaut

50, moderate to severe.


----------



## Kwlgurl

53


----------



## twitchy666

*can't scale the depth. TIME*

how long for: today, yesterday, this week, fortnight, month(s) and year(s)

important milestones to me. boredom. motivation to go out! once a day, or days of nothing. best is when been out, then something else later in day (pub) no pub for weeks! >

last job is a boring issue and last girlfriend but meaningful

One day has varied depth... neck above water or sinking

perks are so rife! decades of new jobs!! lost! new friend(s) lost
wishing the pleasure didn't happen cos it doesn't last

backtreading impossible to recover. vegetable, indeed
1 day not in office every day, nobody to speak to... 
then 4 years of null

newest events are... why do I dribble? saliva pouring over lower lip a challenge to prevent! when it happen I try to look up, recover by sucking the fluid back in.


----------



## partly21

60


----------



## bk

bk said:


> 38, which is higher than what I have scored years ago. Sort of a bad couple of weeks though, and I'm hopeful that things will pick up.


I just scored 11. Been feeling great for months


----------



## Twilightforce

Its over 9000


----------



## undesireable101

42 (Moderate/Severe depresion).


----------



## MattyT97

I scored 50, Moderate/severe depression


----------



## Sliusarek

very


----------



## chrissyq3838

77 im major depressive 😧


----------



## SamanthaStrange

61. Severe depression.


----------



## thomasprin985

I scored 42, I actually thought I was gonna score lower, this is a bit of a surprise for me...


----------



## Peacefulness

I scored a total of 12, possible mild depression. A couple of years ago I would of probably scored 1000000000000000000+, but thanks to meditation and working out I'm much better now. It almost feels like I've been born again.


----------



## Jagick

Got a 72, could be a bit higher or lower depending on specific circumstances but on average it seems about right.


----------



## Hayley 2255

70


----------



## Dragoon

75, about what I would expect.


----------



## 3stacks

81


----------



## MondKrabbe

49, moderate/severe. Not surprising tbh. I've been feeling bad for awhile now, even on my meds. Too much going on for them to handle I think.


----------



## 629753

Im the 2000th post!


----------



## Takamei

72. I'm not really convinced of the validity of this test though; the vast majority of the questions are pretty vague.


----------



## Amphoteric

60.

----

Past results:

11.9.2012: 72
18.1.2013: 79
3.3.2013: 85
21.1.2014: 80


----------



## Deaf Mute

I don't know why I did this, probably to procrastinate more, but 77. Should be higher though, like 86 or 91 at least. :b


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

4.12.2015 - 46
Today - 40


----------



## unemployment simulator

todays result


> You scored a total of 64


----------



## SplendidBob

81


----------



## Synaps3

OMG this is the apex of stupidity. Everyone's brain is different and what might indicate high depression for someone my be mild for someone else. Also just asking yourself this question: "How depressed are you?" on this forum makes me laugh. The more you ask yourself and the more you label yourself, the worse it will get. It reminds me of a scene in a movie I forgot the name of where this creepy killer guy did something evil to someone and then walks up to them and keeps saying: "How do you FEEL?"


----------



## Daxi004

Well I felt like doing this test because today I really would like to do stupid things with myself and this could help me pretend I am doing something to organize my life with some questions about my how some situations feel like..

54... and I don't feel so worried anymore x)


----------



## wantmybrainback

75 - severe depression


----------



## rmb1990

30


----------



## SwtSurrender

Ah what a perfect timing for me, let me see here.... "You scored a total of 28 
Mild/moderate depression." Nope, sounds wrong and even the questions they ask have a mix of anxiety and bipolar in there, ****ing! Like I told the psychiatrist I was up and down last week but this week I am just up! I don't know how long this is going to last because boners like this usually don't end up well.


----------



## Nekobasu

I got 52 but I do not think this test is very accurate because I was feeling hyper while I was taking it, and still got a 52. makes no sense.


----------



## Aribeth

12


----------



## discopotato

73


----------

